# Conferenza Gattuso - Mirabelli 9 luglio 2018.



## admin (9 Luglio 2018)

La conferenza di Gattuso e Mirabelli, LIVE. Ecco, di seguito, le parole del tecnico rossonero e del DS.

Gattuso:"Bisogna guardare al futuro. Abbiamo cambiato poco. Sono sicuro che qualcuno arriverà. Poi lo dirà anche il direttore. Dobbiamo partire con grande entusiasmo. Gli alibi si mettono da parte. Le problematiche ci sono ma dobbiamo guardare avanti. Oggi già grintoso? Il calcio lo so fare solo in un modo. Sono così. Difficilmente posso cambiare. Mi piace stare a contatto coi ragazzi e spronarli. Sono stati 50 giorni non facili per me. Ma ho passato di peggio. Un pò ci sono abituato. Sono sicuro che si può solo migliorare. Ne sono convinto. Ho sentito voci sui giocatori che vogliono andar via. Ad oggi nessuno ha chiesto nulla. Forse i procuratori, ma io non parlo con loro. Partiamo con una base importante. Poi vedremo se questa squadra verrà rafforzata o no. I tifosi dicono che sono io la garanzia? Sento questa pressione. Io da solo posso fare ben poco però. Bisogna dire le cose come stanno. Forse la società che ci rappresenta oggi ha avuto tante problematiche ma non ha mai fatto mancare nulla. A livello strutturale c'è tutto. La squadre è sempre stata bene. Poi quando hai ll presidente che non sta qui tutti i giorni diventa più difficile. Ma noi dovremo onorare questa società. Io ce la metto tutta. In questo mesi c'ho sempre messo la faccia perchè mi sento tutto qui. Per me è un onore. Non mi fa paura, ce la metterà tutta. Io penso che la base è importante però per Fassone e Mirabelli sanno i giocatori che mi piacciono. Le altre squadre si sono rafforzate ma noi partiamo da una base importante. Spero che arriverà qualcuno perchè ce n'è bisogno. *Ma io posso stare anche così. Non c'è problema. *Io ho sempre detto che ci vuole un *attaccante esterno, una mezz'ala con le caratteristiche di Kessie*. Ma non dimentichiamo che abbiamo quattro attaccanti. Se non non esce nessuno non entra nessun altro attaccante e andremo alla ricerca degli altri due ruoli. Cosa mi preoccupa? La paura più grande in questi 50 giorni è stata quella di andare a pizzicare i ragazzi sull'orgoglio, dirgli una parola in più. L'Europa? Se si giocherà bene, altrimenti pazienza. L'abbiamo conquistata sul campo. Da oggi con la testa che il 19 si giocherà l'Europa. Noi dobbiamo pensare che la giocheremo. Poi vedremo cosa deciderà il TAS. *La società che obiettivo mi ha chiesto? Secondo te con tutte le problematiche la società mi ha chiesto un obiettivo? Dopo il 20 maggio ho parlato tutti i giorni con i dirigenti. Poi sono andato in vacanza. Di obiettivi non ho parlato. Ci sono problematiche ancora più importanti. Reina o Donnarumma? Gioca chi sta meglio. Bacca? Se deve restare, deve farlo come dico io non come dice lui. Allenarsi e fare bene. So cosa Cutrone mi può dare. Andrè Silva deve darsi una svegliata. E' un buon giocatore ma non basta quello che ha fatto. Non si sa chi partirà titolare. Lo deciderà il campo. Nella mia testa so quello che possono darmi. Kalinic è quello che si muove meglio, gli altri hanno altre caratteristiche. Halilovic? *Quante mezze punte state vedendo che giocano mezzala in questo mondiale? Lo vedo lì, mezzala. Qualche partita da mezz'ala l'ha fatta pure. E' un ragazzo che se si mette a posto può fare bene. I giocatori che arriveranno devono essere *funzionali che possano garantire un miglioramento. Servono caratteristiche ben precise. Anche umanamente*. Tante volte si trascura il *lato caratteriale*. Per me è molto importante. Non posso perdere tempo anche fuori dal campo. Servono professionisti. Quanta voglia c'è di normalità, di fare l'allenatore e basta? Da quando sono arrivato faccio solo l'allenatore. Da due giorni mi sento molto meglio. Si parla di calcio e si preparano gli allenamenti. Nervosismo e ansie mi passano. Il momento più brutto è stato quando ero da solo. Scaricavo una batteria al giorno a Mirabelli. Gli rompevo le scatole. *In campo? Partiamo da dove abbiamo finito ma inizieremo a lavorare su concetti nuovi.* Come una difesa a tre in corsa. Ripartiremo dal centrocampo a tre comunque. Stiamo pensando a qualche modifica. *Kalinic? Ha sbagliato solo una spetto. Aveva la pubalgia. L'errore che ha fatto è che non è stato onesto col CT su questo problema.* Poi è venuta fuori questa problematica. Non è facile allenarlo ma è uno molto sensibile. Sa vivere e comportarsi.* Zaza? Abbiamo già Cutrone con le sue caratteristiche. Ad oggi siamo a posto. Se non esce nessuno i nostri attaccanti saranno questi. Se ci saranno dei cambiamenti in società mi auguro resti Mirabelli? Lavoriamo dalla mattina alla sera e siamo pane al pane e vino al vino. C'è un confronto, ci guardiamo negli occhi. Si fanno le robe per il bene del Milan. Poi si può sbagliare, ma prima di sbagliare ci insultiamo anche in calabrese o in inglese. Fiori al posto di Magni? C'è anche Ragno che ha lavorato con Magni ed ha stessa metodologia. Tutta la gente che è arrivata al Milan conosce questo ambiente. Non ho tempo da perdere per spiegare come funziona. Sanno come funziona e come si deve lavorare. Con Magni perdiamo un grande protagonista. E' stata una scelta sia mia che societaria. Abbiamo scelto un professionista come Fiori per cambiare un pò. Con l'arrivo di Reina avevamo pensato di cambiare un pò. Bacca? Ha un prezzo. La società gli ha dato un prezzo. Se non andrà altrove resterà qui e prenderò in considerazione anche lui. Ma deve farlo con grande impegno. Non voglio sentire discorsi da bischero. Se si allena bene, perchè non prenderlo in considerazione. Se ha bisogno gli faccio anche le coccole. Obiettivo Champions o Europa League? La tranquillità societaria. E' facile dire obiettivo Champions ma se ci penso poi è difficile. Vedremo come andrà, anche il mercato".*.


Mirabelli:"Dobbiamo pensare positivo. Qualcosa faremo ma abbiamo il gruppo più giovane della serie A e il terzo in Europa. Io so le difficoltà che ha dovuto superare Gattuso che con questo gruppo è arrivato terzo. E' una squadra giovane con un anno in più di esperienza. Abbiamo la possibilità di far iniziare questo gruppo con Gattuso dal primo giorno. Io rispetto a voi tutti che vedete un pò di cose negative, sono positive. Noi dobbiamo guardare solo al campo. I ragazzi hanno grande voglia. Nessuno è venuto a dirci che vuole andare via. Le altre squadre rafforzate? Noi dobbiamo pensare a noi. Il mercato è importante ma sarà il campo a dire tutte le cose che dovrà dire. Arriva un proprietario nuovo e magari si è pensato a fare una squadra dirigenziale che potesse proseguire con le cose che abbiamo fatto. Mi sembra una cosa logica (?). Nessuno ci ha detto di voler lasciare il Milan. Ma siamo in una fase in cui dobbiamo capire se fare l'Europa. Dovremo fare un mercato a saldo zero. Abbiamo idee in entrata e uscita. Ma non dobbiamo necessariamente fare cessioni importanti a meno che *qualcuno venga e ci dica che vuole andare via*. *Suso? *Escludo in modo categorico che possa andare all'Inter. Ha sempre detto di voler restare e confidiamo che resti. *Cosa cambierebbe l'Europa League?* E' normale che ti comporta più entrate o meno entrate e fare qualcosa in meno o in più sul mercato. Noi l'abbiamo conquistata sul mercato. Speriamo che non ce la tolgano, Se viene a mancare devi inventarti qualcosa in più. *Chi può essere sacrificato? *Noi non proponiamo e svendiamo i nostri giocatori. Uscirà qualcuno solo se Gattuso darà l'ok. Ma come tutti lui non rinuncerebbe a nessuno, anzi ne vorrebbe altri. Come recuperare i tanti giorni perduti, sul mercato? E' normale che più tempo passa e più qualcosa... Il nostro lavoro è preparare più alternative. Sperando poi di chiudere le prime scelte. Ne abbiamo preparate una decina per ogni ruolo. Spero di non dargli l'undicesima scelta. *Halilovic?* Penso lo conosciate tutti. Un tempo era un grande talento. E' una piccola scommessa. Lo diamo in mano a Rino. Vediamo cosa ci restituisce di questo grande talento. *Possiamo pensare ad un big*? Bisogna vedere cosa vuole dire big. Devono arrivare giocatori importanti. Altrimenti restiamo come stiamo. Non facciamo mercato tanto per farlo. Ogni inserimento sarà concordato con Gattuso. *Incertezza nella proprietà? Nessuno se lo aspettava. Il Milan era abituato ad un trentennio. Senza queste problematiche si poteva lavorare in modo più tranquillo. Ma non servono alibi. Anche se resteremo così siamo sempre il Milan. Dobbiamo pensare a fare il meglio possibile. Noi non vogliamo fare percorsi diversi da progetti importanti per il Milan. Rinnovi? Li abbiamo portati tutti a termine. Gli altri hanno contratti lunghi. Poi vedremo con gli altri come Bonaventura che vogliamo tenere. Morata, Immobile? Noi non abbiamo mai fatto nomi per illudere nessuno. Certamente se uscirà qualcuno dovrà entrare qualcun altro superiore a chi esce e funzionale. Al momento opportuno vedremo. Ma non facciamo nomi. Stiamo con i piedi per terra. Qui c'è gente che lavora 24 ore per il bene del Milan *".

*Attenzione: in aggiornamento. Refreshare la pagina e quotate*


----------



## admin (9 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> La conferenza di Gattuso e Mirabelli, LIVE. Ecco, di seguito, le parole del tecnico rossonero e del DS.
> 
> Gattuso:"Bisogna guardare al futuro. Abbiamo cambiato poco. Sono sicuro che qualcuno arriverà. Poi lo dirà anche il direttore. Dobbiamo partire con grande entusiasmo. Gli alibi si mettono da parte. Le problematiche ci sono ma dobbiamo guardare avanti".
> 
> ...



.


----------



## varvez (9 Luglio 2018)

"Il gruppo più giovane della Serie A".
"Con questo gruppo Gattuso è arrivato terzo"

TOP

Siamo alle solite.


----------



## alcyppa (9 Luglio 2018)

Si parte già parlando non come da dimissionari e quindi male.


----------



## admin (9 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> La conferenza di Gattuso e Mirabelli, LIVE. Ecco, di seguito, le parole del tecnico rossonero e del DS.
> 
> Gattuso:"Bisogna guardare al futuro. Abbiamo cambiato poco. Sono sicuro che qualcuno arriverà. Poi lo dirà anche il direttore. Dobbiamo partire con grande entusiasmo. Gli alibi si mettono da parte. Le problematiche ci sono ma dobbiamo guardare avanti. Oggi già grintoso? Il calcio lo so fare solo in un modo. Sono così. Difficilmente posso cambiare. Mi piace stare a contatto coi ragazzi e spronarli. Sono stati 50 giorni non facili per me. Ma ho passato di peggio. Un pò ci sono abituato. Sono sicuro che si può solo migliorare. Ne sono convinto. Ho sentito voci sui giocatori che vogliono andar via. Ad oggi nessuno ha chiesto nulla. Forse i procuratori, ma io non parlo con loro. Partiamo con una base importante. Poi vedremo se questa squadra verrà rafforzata o no".
> 
> ...



Basta!! Andatevene!!!!


----------



## Mika (9 Luglio 2018)

alcyppa ha scritto:


> Si parte già parlando non come da dimissionari e quindi male.



Certo perché Gattuso e Mirabelli dovevano dire "Stiamo facendo la conferenza stampa ma tra una settimana non saremo più del Milan, quindi potete anche spegnere le telecamere e attendere sette giorni la vera conferenza stampa".

Cosa dovevano dire?


----------



## Guglielmo90 (9 Luglio 2018)

Non ci credo abbia detto che Gattuso con questo gruppo è arrivato terzo..


----------



## varvez (9 Luglio 2018)

"Gli stipendi sono sempre arrivati". Niente, hanno i pizzini di due mesi fa.


----------



## Wildbone (9 Luglio 2018)

Oh madonna, parole strozzate in bocca a Mirabelli quando ha dovuto rispondere alla domanda di Pellegatti sul fatto che la Juve possa prendere Ronaldo e l'Inter abbia preso il Ninja. La vergogna stampata in faccia.


----------



## Milo (9 Luglio 2018)

Gattuso ha detto “la vecchia società”, poi si è corretto


----------



## admin (9 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> La conferenza di Gattuso e Mirabelli, LIVE. Ecco, di seguito, le parole del tecnico rossonero e del DS.
> 
> Gattuso:"Bisogna guardare al futuro. Abbiamo cambiato poco. Sono sicuro che qualcuno arriverà. Poi lo dirà anche il direttore. Dobbiamo partire con grande entusiasmo. Gli alibi si mettono da parte. Le problematiche ci sono ma dobbiamo guardare avanti. Oggi già grintoso? Il calcio lo so fare solo in un modo. Sono così. Difficilmente posso cambiare. Mi piace stare a contatto coi ragazzi e spronarli. Sono stati 50 giorni non facili per me. Ma ho passato di peggio. Un pò ci sono abituato. Sono sicuro che si può solo migliorare. Ne sono convinto. Ho sentito voci sui giocatori che vogliono andar via. Ad oggi nessuno ha chiesto nulla. Forse i procuratori, ma io non parlo con loro. Partiamo con una base importante. Poi vedremo se questa squadra verrà rafforzata o no. I tifosi dicono che sono io la garanzia? Sento questa pressione. Io da solo posso fare ben poco però. Bisogna dire le cose come stanno. Forse la società che ci rappresenta oggi ha avuto tante problematiche ma non ha mai fatto mancare nulla. A livello strutturale c'è tutto. La squadre è sempre stata bene. Poi quando hai ll presidente che non sta qui tutti i giorni diventa più difficile. Ma noi dovremo onorare questa società. Io ce la metto tutta. In questo mesi c'ho sempre messo la faccia perchè mi sento tutto qui. Per me è un onore. Non mi fa paura, ce la metterà tutta"..
> 
> ...



C'ho messo la faccia.

Daje!


----------



## admin (9 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> La conferenza di Gattuso e Mirabelli, LIVE. Ecco, di seguito, le parole del tecnico rossonero e del DS.
> 
> Gattuso:"Bisogna guardare al futuro. Abbiamo cambiato poco. Sono sicuro che qualcuno arriverà. Poi lo dirà anche il direttore. Dobbiamo partire con grande entusiasmo. Gli alibi si mettono da parte. Le problematiche ci sono ma dobbiamo guardare avanti. Oggi già grintoso? Il calcio lo so fare solo in un modo. Sono così. Difficilmente posso cambiare. Mi piace stare a contatto coi ragazzi e spronarli. Sono stati 50 giorni non facili per me. Ma ho passato di peggio. Un pò ci sono abituato. Sono sicuro che si può solo migliorare. Ne sono convinto. Ho sentito voci sui giocatori che vogliono andar via. Ad oggi nessuno ha chiesto nulla. Forse i procuratori, ma io non parlo con loro. Partiamo con una base importante. Poi vedremo se questa squadra verrà rafforzata o no. I tifosi dicono che sono io la garanzia? Sento questa pressione. Io da solo posso fare ben poco però. Bisogna dire le cose come stanno. Forse la società che ci rappresenta oggi ha avuto tante problematiche ma non ha mai fatto mancare nulla. A livello strutturale c'è tutto. La squadre è sempre stata bene. Poi quando hai ll presidente che non sta qui tutti i giorni diventa più difficile. Ma noi dovremo onorare questa società. Io ce la metto tutta. In questo mesi c'ho sempre messo la faccia perchè mi sento tutto qui. Per me è un onore. Non mi fa paura, ce la metterà tutta"..
> 
> ...



Quotate


----------



## Wildbone (9 Luglio 2018)

Ora stanno spacciando sta cosa che i tifosi, tutti quanti, dicono che si fidano di Gattuso. Quando si generalizza, divento matto.


----------



## admin (9 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> La conferenza di Gattuso e Mirabelli, LIVE. Ecco, di seguito, le parole del tecnico rossonero e del DS.
> 
> Gattuso:"Bisogna guardare al futuro. Abbiamo cambiato poco. Sono sicuro che qualcuno arriverà. Poi lo dirà anche il direttore. Dobbiamo partire con grande entusiasmo. Gli alibi si mettono da parte. Le problematiche ci sono ma dobbiamo guardare avanti. Oggi già grintoso? Il calcio lo so fare solo in un modo. Sono così. Difficilmente posso cambiare. Mi piace stare a contatto coi ragazzi e spronarli. Sono stati 50 giorni non facili per me. Ma ho passato di peggio. Un pò ci sono abituato. Sono sicuro che si può solo migliorare. Ne sono convinto. Ho sentito voci sui giocatori che vogliono andar via. Ad oggi nessuno ha chiesto nulla. Forse i procuratori, ma io non parlo con loro. Partiamo con una base importante. Poi vedremo se questa squadra verrà rafforzata o no. I tifosi dicono che sono io la garanzia? Sento questa pressione. Io da solo posso fare ben poco però. Bisogna dire le cose come stanno. Forse la società che ci rappresenta oggi ha avuto tante problematiche ma non ha mai fatto mancare nulla. A livello strutturale c'è tutto. La squadre è sempre stata bene. Poi quando hai ll presidente che non sta qui tutti i giorni diventa più difficile. Ma noi dovremo onorare questa società. Io ce la metto tutta. In questo mesi c'ho sempre messo la faccia perchè mi sento tutto qui. Per me è un onore. Non mi fa paura, ce la metterà tutta. Io penso che la base è importante però per Fassone e Mirabelli sanno i giocatori che mi piacciono. Le altre squadre si sono rafforzate ma noi partiamo da una base importante. Spero che arriverà qualcuno perchè ce n'è bisogno. *Ma io posso stare anche così. Non c'è problema.*"..
> 
> ...



"Possiamo rimanere anche così, non c'è problema".

LOL


----------



## BossKilla7 (9 Luglio 2018)

Vergogna. Schifo. Ribrezzo. Sembra di sentir parlare Inzaghi e Galliani


----------



## Wildbone (9 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> La conferenza di Gattuso e Mirabelli, LIVE. Ecco, di seguito, le parole del tecnico rossonero e del DS.
> 
> Gattuso:"Bisogna guardare al futuro. Abbiamo cambiato poco. Sono sicuro che qualcuno arriverà. Poi lo dirà anche il direttore. Dobbiamo partire con grande entusiasmo. Gli alibi si mettono da parte. Le problematiche ci sono ma dobbiamo guardare avanti. Oggi già grintoso? Il calcio lo so fare solo in un modo. Sono così. Difficilmente posso cambiare. Mi piace stare a contatto coi ragazzi e spronarli. Sono stati 50 giorni non facili per me. Ma ho passato di peggio. Un pò ci sono abituato. Sono sicuro che si può solo migliorare. Ne sono convinto. Ho sentito voci sui giocatori che vogliono andar via. Ad oggi nessuno ha chiesto nulla. Forse i procuratori, ma io non parlo con loro. Partiamo con una base importante. Poi vedremo se questa squadra verrà rafforzata o no. I tifosi dicono che sono io la garanzia? Sento questa pressione. Io da solo posso fare ben poco però. Bisogna dire le cose come stanno. Forse la società che ci rappresenta oggi ha avuto tante problematiche ma non ha mai fatto mancare nulla. A livello strutturale c'è tutto. La squadre è sempre stata bene. Poi quando hai ll presidente che non sta qui tutti i giorni diventa più difficile. Ma noi dovremo onorare questa società. Io ce la metto tutta. In questo mesi c'ho sempre messo la faccia perchè mi sento tutto qui. Per me è un onore. Non mi fa paura, ce la metterà tutta. Io penso che la base è importante però per Fassone e Mirabelli sanno i giocatori che mi piacciono. Le altre squadre si sono rafforzate ma noi partiamo da una base importante. Spero che arriverà qualcuno perchè ce n'è bisogno. *Ma io posso stare anche così. Non c'è problema.*"..
> 
> ...



Sulle facce di Gattuso e Mirabelli c'è solo sconforto e rassegnazione. Basta quello.


----------



## admin (9 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> La conferenza di Gattuso e Mirabelli, LIVE. Ecco, di seguito, le parole del tecnico rossonero e del DS.
> 
> Gattuso:"Bisogna guardare al futuro. Abbiamo cambiato poco. Sono sicuro che qualcuno arriverà. Poi lo dirà anche il direttore. Dobbiamo partire con grande entusiasmo. Gli alibi si mettono da parte. Le problematiche ci sono ma dobbiamo guardare avanti. Oggi già grintoso? Il calcio lo so fare solo in un modo. Sono così. Difficilmente posso cambiare. Mi piace stare a contatto coi ragazzi e spronarli. Sono stati 50 giorni non facili per me. Ma ho passato di peggio. Un pò ci sono abituato. Sono sicuro che si può solo migliorare. Ne sono convinto. Ho sentito voci sui giocatori che vogliono andar via. Ad oggi nessuno ha chiesto nulla. Forse i procuratori, ma io non parlo con loro. Partiamo con una base importante. Poi vedremo se questa squadra verrà rafforzata o no. I tifosi dicono che sono io la garanzia? Sento questa pressione. Io da solo posso fare ben poco però. Bisogna dire le cose come stanno. Forse la società che ci rappresenta oggi ha avuto tante problematiche ma non ha mai fatto mancare nulla. A livello strutturale c'è tutto. La squadre è sempre stata bene. Poi quando hai ll presidente che non sta qui tutti i giorni diventa più difficile. Ma noi dovremo onorare questa società. Io ce la metto tutta. In questo mesi c'ho sempre messo la faccia perchè mi sento tutto qui. Per me è un onore. Non mi fa paura, ce la metterà tutta. Io penso che la base è importante però per Fassone e Mirabelli sanno i giocatori che mi piacciono. Le altre squadre si sono rafforzate ma noi partiamo da una base importante. Spero che arriverà qualcuno perchè ce n'è bisogno. *Ma io posso stare anche così. Non c'è problema. *Io ho sempre detto che ci vuole un *attaccante esterno, una mezz'ala con le caratteristiche di Kessie*. Ma non dimentichiamo che abbiamo quattro attaccanti. Se non non esce nessuno non entra nessun altro attaccante e andremo alla ricerca degli altri due ruoli"..
> 
> ...



.


----------



## LadyRoss (9 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> .



io sto male per lui.......


----------



## luis4 (9 Luglio 2018)

daje rino!!!


----------



## Manue (9 Luglio 2018)

Ancora con sta storia che siamo arrivati terzi...bastaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## LadyRoss (9 Luglio 2018)

lo vedo veramente abbattuto.....non ho proprio parole....


----------



## admin (9 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> La conferenza di Gattuso e Mirabelli, LIVE. Ecco, di seguito, le parole del tecnico rossonero e del DS.
> 
> Gattuso:"Bisogna guardare al futuro. Abbiamo cambiato poco. Sono sicuro che qualcuno arriverà. Poi lo dirà anche il direttore. Dobbiamo partire con grande entusiasmo. Gli alibi si mettono da parte. Le problematiche ci sono ma dobbiamo guardare avanti. Oggi già grintoso? Il calcio lo so fare solo in un modo. Sono così. Difficilmente posso cambiare. Mi piace stare a contatto coi ragazzi e spronarli. Sono stati 50 giorni non facili per me. Ma ho passato di peggio. Un pò ci sono abituato. Sono sicuro che si può solo migliorare. Ne sono convinto. Ho sentito voci sui giocatori che vogliono andar via. Ad oggi nessuno ha chiesto nulla. Forse i procuratori, ma io non parlo con loro. Partiamo con una base importante. Poi vedremo se questa squadra verrà rafforzata o no. I tifosi dicono che sono io la garanzia? Sento questa pressione. Io da solo posso fare ben poco però. Bisogna dire le cose come stanno. Forse la società che ci rappresenta oggi ha avuto tante problematiche ma non ha mai fatto mancare nulla. A livello strutturale c'è tutto. La squadre è sempre stata bene. Poi quando hai ll presidente che non sta qui tutti i giorni diventa più difficile. Ma noi dovremo onorare questa società. Io ce la metto tutta. In questo mesi c'ho sempre messo la faccia perchè mi sento tutto qui. Per me è un onore. Non mi fa paura, ce la metterà tutta. Io penso che la base è importante però per Fassone e Mirabelli sanno i giocatori che mi piacciono. Le altre squadre si sono rafforzate ma noi partiamo da una base importante. Spero che arriverà qualcuno perchè ce n'è bisogno. *Ma io posso stare anche così. Non c'è problema. *Io ho sempre detto che ci vuole un *attaccante esterno, una mezz'ala con le caratteristiche di Kessie*. Ma non dimentichiamo che abbiamo quattro attaccanti. Se non non esce nessuno non entra nessun altro attaccante e andremo alla ricerca degli altri due ruoli. Cosa mi preoccupa? La paura più grande in questi 50 giorni è stata quella di andare a pizzicare i ragazzi sull'orgoglio, dirgli una parola in più. L'Europa? Se si giocherà bene, altrimenti pazienza. L'abbiamo conquistata sul campo. Da oggi con la testa che il 19 si giocherà l'Europa. Noi dobbiamo pensare che la giocheremo. Poi vedremo cosa deciderà il TAS. *La società che obiettivo mi ha chiesto? Secondo te con tutte le problematiche la società mi ha chiesto un obiettivo? Dopo il 20 maggio ho parlato tutti i giorni con i dirigenti. Poi sono andato in vacanza. Di obiettivi non ho parlato. Ci sono problematiche ancora più importanti*".
> 
> ...



Una roba imbarazzante.

Ma serviva fare la conferenza?


----------



## Wildbone (9 Luglio 2018)

Dai, Mirabelli è spaesato, sconfortato, non sta attento, si guarda in giro, è distratto, è confuso. Questo è già stato avvisato che il suo lavoro sta per finire.

Non gliene frega un cavolo di niente. Si vede da un miglio di distanza.


----------



## hiei87 (9 Luglio 2018)

Conferenza surreale. Hanno due facce da funerale che bastano da sole a far capire come il Milan si trovi forse nel punto più basso della sua storia.


----------



## admin (9 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> La conferenza di Gattuso e Mirabelli, LIVE. Ecco, di seguito, le parole del tecnico rossonero e del DS.
> 
> Gattuso:"Bisogna guardare al futuro. Abbiamo cambiato poco. Sono sicuro che qualcuno arriverà. Poi lo dirà anche il direttore. Dobbiamo partire con grande entusiasmo. Gli alibi si mettono da parte. Le problematiche ci sono ma dobbiamo guardare avanti. Oggi già grintoso? Il calcio lo so fare solo in un modo. Sono così. Difficilmente posso cambiare. Mi piace stare a contatto coi ragazzi e spronarli. Sono stati 50 giorni non facili per me. Ma ho passato di peggio. Un pò ci sono abituato. Sono sicuro che si può solo migliorare. Ne sono convinto. Ho sentito voci sui giocatori che vogliono andar via. Ad oggi nessuno ha chiesto nulla. Forse i procuratori, ma io non parlo con loro. Partiamo con una base importante. Poi vedremo se questa squadra verrà rafforzata o no. I tifosi dicono che sono io la garanzia? Sento questa pressione. Io da solo posso fare ben poco però. Bisogna dire le cose come stanno. Forse la società che ci rappresenta oggi ha avuto tante problematiche ma non ha mai fatto mancare nulla. A livello strutturale c'è tutto. La squadre è sempre stata bene. Poi quando hai ll presidente che non sta qui tutti i giorni diventa più difficile. Ma noi dovremo onorare questa società. Io ce la metto tutta. In questo mesi c'ho sempre messo la faccia perchè mi sento tutto qui. Per me è un onore. Non mi fa paura, ce la metterà tutta. Io penso che la base è importante però per Fassone e Mirabelli sanno i giocatori che mi piacciono. Le altre squadre si sono rafforzate ma noi partiamo da una base importante. Spero che arriverà qualcuno perchè ce n'è bisogno. *Ma io posso stare anche così. Non c'è problema. *Io ho sempre detto che ci vuole un *attaccante esterno, una mezz'ala con le caratteristiche di Kessie*. Ma non dimentichiamo che abbiamo quattro attaccanti. Se non non esce nessuno non entra nessun altro attaccante e andremo alla ricerca degli altri due ruoli. Cosa mi preoccupa? La paura più grande in questi 50 giorni è stata quella di andare a pizzicare i ragazzi sull'orgoglio, dirgli una parola in più. L'Europa? Se si giocherà bene, altrimenti pazienza. L'abbiamo conquistata sul campo. Da oggi con la testa che il 19 si giocherà l'Europa. Noi dobbiamo pensare che la giocheremo. Poi vedremo cosa deciderà il TAS. *La società che obiettivo mi ha chiesto? Secondo te con tutte le problematiche la società mi ha chiesto un obiettivo? Dopo il 20 maggio ho parlato tutti i giorni con i dirigenti. Poi sono andato in vacanza. Di obiettivi non ho parlato. Ci sono problematiche ancora più importanti. Reina o Donnarumma? Gioca chi sta meglio. *".
> 
> ...




.


----------



## Manue (9 Luglio 2018)

Mirabelli è saltato, sicuro.
Gattuso chissà.

Di sicuro non c'è entusiasmo e sembra un funerale...sembrano rassegnati.

Se trasmettono questo alla squadra, è la fine.


----------



## Roten1896 (9 Luglio 2018)

Manue ha scritto:


> Mirabelli è saltato, sicuro.
> Gattuso chissà.
> 
> Di sicuro non c'è entusiasmo e sembra un funerale...sembrano rassegnati.
> ...


Quando si penserà solo al campo il morale sarà diverso. È normale che adesso incide tutto quanto c'è intorno.


----------



## davidelynch (9 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> La conferenza di Gattuso e Mirabelli, LIVE. Ecco, di seguito, le parole del tecnico rossonero e del DS.
> 
> Gattuso:"Bisogna guardare al futuro. Abbiamo cambiato poco. Sono sicuro che qualcuno arriverà. Poi lo dirà anche il direttore. Dobbiamo partire con grande entusiasmo. Gli alibi si mettono da parte. Le problematiche ci sono ma dobbiamo guardare avanti. Oggi già grintoso? Il calcio lo so fare solo in un modo. Sono così. Difficilmente posso cambiare. Mi piace stare a contatto coi ragazzi e spronarli. Sono stati 50 giorni non facili per me. Ma ho passato di peggio. Un pò ci sono abituato. Sono sicuro che si può solo migliorare. Ne sono convinto. Ho sentito voci sui giocatori che vogliono andar via. Ad oggi nessuno ha chiesto nulla. Forse i procuratori, ma io non parlo con loro. Partiamo con una base importante. Poi vedremo se questa squadra verrà rafforzata o no. I tifosi dicono che sono io la garanzia? Sento questa pressione. Io da solo posso fare ben poco però. Bisogna dire le cose come stanno. Forse la società che ci rappresenta oggi ha avuto tante problematiche ma non ha mai fatto mancare nulla. A livello strutturale c'è tutto. La squadre è sempre stata bene. Poi quando hai ll presidente che non sta qui tutti i giorni diventa più difficile. Ma noi dovremo onorare questa società. Io ce la metto tutta. In questo mesi c'ho sempre messo la faccia perchè mi sento tutto qui. Per me è un onore. Non mi fa paura, ce la metterà tutta. Io penso che la base è importante però per Fassone e Mirabelli sanno i giocatori che mi piacciono. Le altre squadre si sono rafforzate ma noi partiamo da una base importante. Spero che arriverà qualcuno perchè ce n'è bisogno. *Ma io posso stare anche così. Non c'è problema. *Io ho sempre detto che ci vuole un *attaccante esterno, una mezz'ala con le caratteristiche di Kessie*. Ma non dimentichiamo che abbiamo quattro attaccanti. Se non non esce nessuno non entra nessun altro attaccante e andremo alla ricerca degli altri due ruoli. Cosa mi preoccupa? La paura più grande in questi 50 giorni è stata quella di andare a pizzicare i ragazzi sull'orgoglio, dirgli una parola in più. L'Europa? Se si giocherà bene, altrimenti pazienza. L'abbiamo conquistata sul campo. Da oggi con la testa che il 19 si giocherà l'Europa. Noi dobbiamo pensare che la giocheremo. Poi vedremo cosa deciderà il TAS. *La società che obiettivo mi ha chiesto? Secondo te con tutte le problematiche la società mi ha chiesto un obiettivo? Dopo il 20 maggio ho parlato tutti i giorni con i dirigenti. Poi sono andato in vacanza. Di obiettivi non ho parlato. Ci sono problematiche ancora più importanti. Reina o Donnarumma? Gioca chi sta meglio. *".
> 
> ...



Di Mirabelli mi frega meno di zero, vedere Rino così mi fa male.


----------



## varvez (9 Luglio 2018)

Il PSG non è una squadra gloriosa...


----------



## Milanforever26 (9 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> La conferenza di Gattuso e Mirabelli, LIVE. Ecco, di seguito, le parole del tecnico rossonero e del DS.
> 
> Gattuso:"Bisogna guardare al futuro. Abbiamo cambiato poco. Sono sicuro che qualcuno arriverà. Poi lo dirà anche il direttore. Dobbiamo partire con grande entusiasmo. Gli alibi si mettono da parte. Le problematiche ci sono ma dobbiamo guardare avanti. Oggi già grintoso? Il calcio lo so fare solo in un modo. Sono così. Difficilmente posso cambiare. Mi piace stare a contatto coi ragazzi e spronarli. Sono stati 50 giorni non facili per me. Ma ho passato di peggio. Un pò ci sono abituato. Sono sicuro che si può solo migliorare. Ne sono convinto. Ho sentito voci sui giocatori che vogliono andar via. Ad oggi nessuno ha chiesto nulla. Forse i procuratori, ma io non parlo con loro. Partiamo con una base importante. Poi vedremo se questa squadra verrà rafforzata o no. I tifosi dicono che sono io la garanzia? Sento questa pressione. Io da solo posso fare ben poco però. Bisogna dire le cose come stanno. Forse la società che ci rappresenta oggi ha avuto tante problematiche ma non ha mai fatto mancare nulla. A livello strutturale c'è tutto. La squadre è sempre stata bene. Poi quando hai ll presidente che non sta qui tutti i giorni diventa più difficile. Ma noi dovremo onorare questa società. Io ce la metto tutta. In questo mesi c'ho sempre messo la faccia perchè mi sento tutto qui. Per me è un onore. Non mi fa paura, ce la metterà tutta. Io penso che la base è importante però per Fassone e Mirabelli sanno i giocatori che mi piacciono. Le altre squadre si sono rafforzate ma noi partiamo da una base importante. Spero che arriverà qualcuno perchè ce n'è bisogno. *Ma io posso stare anche così. Non c'è problema. *Io ho sempre detto che ci vuole un *attaccante esterno, una mezz'ala con le caratteristiche di Kessie*. Ma non dimentichiamo che abbiamo quattro attaccanti. Se non non esce nessuno non entra nessun altro attaccante e andremo alla ricerca degli altri due ruoli. Cosa mi preoccupa? La paura più grande in questi 50 giorni è stata quella di andare a pizzicare i ragazzi sull'orgoglio, dirgli una parola in più. L'Europa? Se si giocherà bene, altrimenti pazienza. L'abbiamo conquistata sul campo. Da oggi con la testa che il 19 si giocherà l'Europa. Noi dobbiamo pensare che la giocheremo. Poi vedremo cosa deciderà il TAS. *La società che obiettivo mi ha chiesto? Secondo te con tutte le problematiche la società mi ha chiesto un obiettivo? Dopo il 20 maggio ho parlato tutti i giorni con i dirigenti. Poi sono andato in vacanza. Di obiettivi non ho parlato. Ci sono problematiche ancora più importanti. Reina o Donnarumma? Gioca chi sta meglio. *".
> 
> ...



Siamo alle solite...ma si sapeva..

Che imbarazzo...presentiamo la stagione col presidente fake appena estromesso che sta andando ad elemosinare qualche giorno inpiù per raccattare 30 milioni..mentre gli altri fanno mercato..

La UEFA che ci manda a casa dall'EL...

Addirittura iniziamo l'anno SENZA OBBIETTIVI...cioè dilettantismo puro

Andate a casa!!!


----------



## LadyRoss (9 Luglio 2018)

Manue ha scritto:


> Mirabelli è saltato, sicuro.
> Gattuso chissà.
> 
> Di sicuro non c'è entusiasmo e sembra un funerale...sembrano rassegnati.
> ...



gattuso è amareggiato....tutto qui....una volta finito il supplizio e quando comincerà l'allenamento tornerà ad essere il solito....
evidentemente anche lui si aspettava qualcosa di diverso....che strazio e che depressione....


----------



## admin (9 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> La conferenza di Gattuso e Mirabelli, LIVE. Ecco, di seguito, le parole del tecnico rossonero e del DS.
> 
> Gattuso:"Bisogna guardare al futuro. Abbiamo cambiato poco. Sono sicuro che qualcuno arriverà. Poi lo dirà anche il direttore. Dobbiamo partire con grande entusiasmo. Gli alibi si mettono da parte. Le problematiche ci sono ma dobbiamo guardare avanti. Oggi già grintoso? Il calcio lo so fare solo in un modo. Sono così. Difficilmente posso cambiare. Mi piace stare a contatto coi ragazzi e spronarli. Sono stati 50 giorni non facili per me. Ma ho passato di peggio. Un pò ci sono abituato. Sono sicuro che si può solo migliorare. Ne sono convinto. Ho sentito voci sui giocatori che vogliono andar via. Ad oggi nessuno ha chiesto nulla. Forse i procuratori, ma io non parlo con loro. Partiamo con una base importante. Poi vedremo se questa squadra verrà rafforzata o no. I tifosi dicono che sono io la garanzia? Sento questa pressione. Io da solo posso fare ben poco però. Bisogna dire le cose come stanno. Forse la società che ci rappresenta oggi ha avuto tante problematiche ma non ha mai fatto mancare nulla. A livello strutturale c'è tutto. La squadre è sempre stata bene. Poi quando hai ll presidente che non sta qui tutti i giorni diventa più difficile. Ma noi dovremo onorare questa società. Io ce la metto tutta. In questo mesi c'ho sempre messo la faccia perchè mi sento tutto qui. Per me è un onore. Non mi fa paura, ce la metterà tutta. Io penso che la base è importante però per Fassone e Mirabelli sanno i giocatori che mi piacciono. Le altre squadre si sono rafforzate ma noi partiamo da una base importante. Spero che arriverà qualcuno perchè ce n'è bisogno. *Ma io posso stare anche così. Non c'è problema. *Io ho sempre detto che ci vuole un *attaccante esterno, una mezz'ala con le caratteristiche di Kessie*. Ma non dimentichiamo che abbiamo quattro attaccanti. Se non non esce nessuno non entra nessun altro attaccante e andremo alla ricerca degli altri due ruoli. Cosa mi preoccupa? La paura più grande in questi 50 giorni è stata quella di andare a pizzicare i ragazzi sull'orgoglio, dirgli una parola in più. L'Europa? Se si giocherà bene, altrimenti pazienza. L'abbiamo conquistata sul campo. Da oggi con la testa che il 19 si giocherà l'Europa. Noi dobbiamo pensare che la giocheremo. Poi vedremo cosa deciderà il TAS. *La società che obiettivo mi ha chiesto? Secondo te con tutte le problematiche la società mi ha chiesto un obiettivo? Dopo il 20 maggio ho parlato tutti i giorni con i dirigenti. Poi sono andato in vacanza. Di obiettivi non ho parlato. Ci sono problematiche ancora più importanti. Reina o Donnarumma? Gioca chi sta meglio. Bacca? Se deve restare, deve farlo come dico io non come dice lui. Allenarsi e fare bene. So cosa Cutrone mi può dare. Andrè Silva deve darsi una svegliata. E' un buon giocatore ma non basta quello che ha fatto. Non si sa chi partirà titolare. Lo deciderà il campo. Nella mia testa so quello che possono darmi. Kalinic è quello che si muove meglio, gli altri hanno altre caratteristiche. Halilovic? *Quante mezze punte state vedendo che giocano mezzala in questo mondiale? Lo vedo lì, mezzala. Qualche partita da mezz'ala l'ha fatta pure. E' un ragazzo che se si mette a posto può fare bene".
> 
> ...



up


----------



## corvorossonero (9 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> La conferenza di Gattuso e Mirabelli, LIVE. Ecco, di seguito, le parole del tecnico rossonero e del DS.
> 
> Gattuso:"Bisogna guardare al futuro. Abbiamo cambiato poco. Sono sicuro che qualcuno arriverà. Poi lo dirà anche il direttore. Dobbiamo partire con grande entusiasmo. Gli alibi si mettono da parte. Le problematiche ci sono ma dobbiamo guardare avanti. Oggi già grintoso? Il calcio lo so fare solo in un modo. Sono così. Difficilmente posso cambiare. Mi piace stare a contatto coi ragazzi e spronarli. Sono stati 50 giorni non facili per me. Ma ho passato di peggio. Un pò ci sono abituato. Sono sicuro che si può solo migliorare. Ne sono convinto. Ho sentito voci sui giocatori che vogliono andar via. Ad oggi nessuno ha chiesto nulla. Forse i procuratori, ma io non parlo con loro. Partiamo con una base importante. Poi vedremo se questa squadra verrà rafforzata o no. I tifosi dicono che sono io la garanzia? Sento questa pressione. Io da solo posso fare ben poco però. Bisogna dire le cose come stanno. Forse la società che ci rappresenta oggi ha avuto tante problematiche ma non ha mai fatto mancare nulla. A livello strutturale c'è tutto. La squadre è sempre stata bene. Poi quando hai ll presidente che non sta qui tutti i giorni diventa più difficile. Ma noi dovremo onorare questa società. Io ce la metto tutta. In questo mesi c'ho sempre messo la faccia perchè mi sento tutto qui. Per me è un onore. Non mi fa paura, ce la metterà tutta. Io penso che la base è importante però per Fassone e Mirabelli sanno i giocatori che mi piacciono. Le altre squadre si sono rafforzate ma noi partiamo da una base importante. Spero che arriverà qualcuno perchè ce n'è bisogno. *Ma io posso stare anche così. Non c'è problema. *Io ho sempre detto che ci vuole un *attaccante esterno, una mezz'ala con le caratteristiche di Kessie*. Ma non dimentichiamo che abbiamo quattro attaccanti. Se non non esce nessuno non entra nessun altro attaccante e andremo alla ricerca degli altri due ruoli. Cosa mi preoccupa? La paura più grande in questi 50 giorni è stata quella di andare a pizzicare i ragazzi sull'orgoglio, dirgli una parola in più. L'Europa? Se si giocherà bene, altrimenti pazienza. L'abbiamo conquistata sul campo. Da oggi con la testa che il 19 si giocherà l'Europa. Noi dobbiamo pensare che la giocheremo. Poi vedremo cosa deciderà il TAS. *La società che obiettivo mi ha chiesto? Secondo te con tutte le problematiche la società mi ha chiesto un obiettivo? Dopo il 20 maggio ho parlato tutti i giorni con i dirigenti. Poi sono andato in vacanza. Di obiettivi non ho parlato. Ci sono problematiche ancora più importanti. Reina o Donnarumma? Gioca chi sta meglio. Bacca? Se deve restare, deve farlo come dico io non come dice lui. Allenarsi e fare bene. So cosa Cutrone mi può dare. Andrè Silva deve darsi una svegliata. E' un buon giocatore ma non basta quello che ha fatto. Non si sa chi partirà titolare. Lo deciderà il campo. Nella mia testa so quello che possono darmi. Kalinic è quello che si muove meglio, gli altri hanno altre caratteristiche *".
> 
> ...



conferenza surreale ragazzi. Poverino Rino, dimesso, poche parole, poca grinta, sguardo nel vuoto e spesso testa in basso. Segnali brutti...molto brutti.


----------



## Manue (9 Luglio 2018)

Però il Milan non può avere come DS uno che dice Imbordande, anziché importante...
bah


----------



## LadyRoss (9 Luglio 2018)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> conferenza surreale ragazzi. Poverino Rino, dimesso, poche parole, poca grinta, sguardo nel vuoto e spesso testa in basso. Segnali brutti...molto brutti.



secondo me gli avevano promesso rinforzi che non potrà avere....


----------



## Manue (9 Luglio 2018)

LadyRoss ha scritto:


> secondo me gli avevano promesso rinforzi che non potrà avere....



Concordo...
probabilmente le aspettative erano altre e molto più alte...


----------



## diavoloINme (9 Luglio 2018)

Ma se i tifosi ciò che vorrebbero sapere non lo possono sapere e ogni altra dichiarazione non fa che suscitare un fastidioso prurito e se allenatore e ds non sanno cosa dire (oltretutto non sanno nemmeno se dopodomani saranno ancora al loro posto) aveva tanto senso fare questa conferenza?
La nostra partita si sta giocando altrove, evitiamo perdite di tempo per favore e silenzi imbarazzanti.
Questa conferenza è tragicomica, come se al comandante del titanic avessero chiesto quella maledetta notte i programmi per i prossimi giorni.
Stiamo affondando, lasciateci affondare.
Tra qualche giorno forse ci tireranno su per sfidare di nuovo tutti i mari e le correnti.


----------



## admin (9 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> La conferenza di Gattuso e Mirabelli, LIVE. Ecco, di seguito, le parole del tecnico rossonero e del DS.
> 
> Gattuso:"Bisogna guardare al futuro. Abbiamo cambiato poco. Sono sicuro che qualcuno arriverà. Poi lo dirà anche il direttore. Dobbiamo partire con grande entusiasmo. Gli alibi si mettono da parte. Le problematiche ci sono ma dobbiamo guardare avanti. Oggi già grintoso? Il calcio lo so fare solo in un modo. Sono così. Difficilmente posso cambiare. Mi piace stare a contatto coi ragazzi e spronarli. Sono stati 50 giorni non facili per me. Ma ho passato di peggio. Un pò ci sono abituato. Sono sicuro che si può solo migliorare. Ne sono convinto. Ho sentito voci sui giocatori che vogliono andar via. Ad oggi nessuno ha chiesto nulla. Forse i procuratori, ma io non parlo con loro. Partiamo con una base importante. Poi vedremo se questa squadra verrà rafforzata o no. I tifosi dicono che sono io la garanzia? Sento questa pressione. Io da solo posso fare ben poco però. Bisogna dire le cose come stanno. Forse la società che ci rappresenta oggi ha avuto tante problematiche ma non ha mai fatto mancare nulla. A livello strutturale c'è tutto. La squadre è sempre stata bene. Poi quando hai ll presidente che non sta qui tutti i giorni diventa più difficile. Ma noi dovremo onorare questa società. Io ce la metto tutta. In questo mesi c'ho sempre messo la faccia perchè mi sento tutto qui. Per me è un onore. Non mi fa paura, ce la metterà tutta. Io penso che la base è importante però per Fassone e Mirabelli sanno i giocatori che mi piacciono. Le altre squadre si sono rafforzate ma noi partiamo da una base importante. Spero che arriverà qualcuno perchè ce n'è bisogno. *Ma io posso stare anche così. Non c'è problema. *Io ho sempre detto che ci vuole un *attaccante esterno, una mezz'ala con le caratteristiche di Kessie*. Ma non dimentichiamo che abbiamo quattro attaccanti. Se non non esce nessuno non entra nessun altro attaccante e andremo alla ricerca degli altri due ruoli. Cosa mi preoccupa? La paura più grande in questi 50 giorni è stata quella di andare a pizzicare i ragazzi sull'orgoglio, dirgli una parola in più. L'Europa? Se si giocherà bene, altrimenti pazienza. L'abbiamo conquistata sul campo. Da oggi con la testa che il 19 si giocherà l'Europa. Noi dobbiamo pensare che la giocheremo. Poi vedremo cosa deciderà il TAS. *La società che obiettivo mi ha chiesto? Secondo te con tutte le problematiche la società mi ha chiesto un obiettivo? Dopo il 20 maggio ho parlato tutti i giorni con i dirigenti. Poi sono andato in vacanza. Di obiettivi non ho parlato. Ci sono problematiche ancora più importanti. Reina o Donnarumma? Gioca chi sta meglio. Bacca? Se deve restare, deve farlo come dico io non come dice lui. Allenarsi e fare bene. So cosa Cutrone mi può dare. Andrè Silva deve darsi una svegliata. E' un buon giocatore ma non basta quello che ha fatto. Non si sa chi partirà titolare. Lo deciderà il campo. Nella mia testa so quello che possono darmi. Kalinic è quello che si muove meglio, gli altri hanno altre caratteristiche. Halilovic? *Quante mezze punte state vedendo che giocano mezzala in questo mondiale? Lo vedo lì, mezzala. Qualche partita da mezz'ala l'ha fatta pure. E' un ragazzo che se si mette a posto può fare bene. I giocatori che arriveranno devono essere *funzionali che possano garantire un miglioramento. Servono caratteristiche ben precise. Anche umanamente*. Tante volte si trascura il *lato caratteriale*. Per me è molto importante. Non posso perdere tempo anche fuori dal campo. Servono professionisti. Quanta voglia c'è di normalità, di fare l'allenatore e basta? Da quando sono arrivato faccio solo l'allenatore. Da due giorni mi sento molto meglio. Si parla di calcio e si preparano gli allenamenti. Nervosismo e ansie mi passano. Il momento più brutto è stato quando ero da solo. Scaricavo una batteria al giorno a Mirabelli. Gli rompevo le scatole. *In campo? Partiamo da dove abbiamo finito ma inizieremo a lavorare su concetti nuovi.* Come una difesa a tre in corsa. Ripartiremo dal centrocampo a tre comunque. Stiamo pensando a qualche modifica. *Kalinic? Ha sbagliato solo una spetto. Aveva la pubalgia. L'errore che ha fatto è che non è stato onesto col CT su questo problema. Poi è venuta fuori questa problematica. Non è facile allenarlo ma è uno molto sensibile. Sa vivere e comportarsi* ".
> 
> ...



.


----------



## corvorossonero (9 Luglio 2018)

LadyRoss ha scritto:


> secondo me gli avevano promesso rinforzi che non potrà avere....



per me c'è dell'altro...


----------



## gabri (9 Luglio 2018)

Bene, il mister non vuole Zaza! Ottimo.


----------



## Schism75 (9 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> La conferenza di Gattuso e Mirabelli, LIVE. Ecco, di seguito, le parole del tecnico rossonero e del DS.
> 
> Gattuso:"Bisogna guardare al futuro. Abbiamo cambiato poco. Sono sicuro che qualcuno arriverà. Poi lo dirà anche il direttore. Dobbiamo partire con grande entusiasmo. Gli alibi si mettono da parte. Le problematiche ci sono ma dobbiamo guardare avanti. Oggi già grintoso? Il calcio lo so fare solo in un modo. Sono così. Difficilmente posso cambiare. Mi piace stare a contatto coi ragazzi e spronarli. Sono stati 50 giorni non facili per me. Ma ho passato di peggio. Un pò ci sono abituato. Sono sicuro che si può solo migliorare. Ne sono convinto. Ho sentito voci sui giocatori che vogliono andar via. Ad oggi nessuno ha chiesto nulla. Forse i procuratori, ma io non parlo con loro. Partiamo con una base importante. Poi vedremo se questa squadra verrà rafforzata o no. I tifosi dicono che sono io la garanzia? Sento questa pressione. Io da solo posso fare ben poco però. Bisogna dire le cose come stanno. Forse la società che ci rappresenta oggi ha avuto tante problematiche ma non ha mai fatto mancare nulla. A livello strutturale c'è tutto. La squadre è sempre stata bene. Poi quando hai ll presidente che non sta qui tutti i giorni diventa più difficile. Ma noi dovremo onorare questa società. Io ce la metto tutta. In questo mesi c'ho sempre messo la faccia perchè mi sento tutto qui. Per me è un onore. Non mi fa paura, ce la metterà tutta. Io penso che la base è importante però per Fassone e Mirabelli sanno i giocatori che mi piacciono. Le altre squadre si sono rafforzate ma noi partiamo da una base importante. Spero che arriverà qualcuno perchè ce n'è bisogno. *Ma io posso stare anche così. Non c'è problema. *Io ho sempre detto che ci vuole un *attaccante esterno, una mezz'ala con le caratteristiche di Kessie*. Ma non dimentichiamo che abbiamo quattro attaccanti. Se non non esce nessuno non entra nessun altro attaccante e andremo alla ricerca degli altri due ruoli. Cosa mi preoccupa? La paura più grande in questi 50 giorni è stata quella di andare a pizzicare i ragazzi sull'orgoglio, dirgli una parola in più. L'Europa? Se si giocherà bene, altrimenti pazienza. L'abbiamo conquistata sul campo. Da oggi con la testa che il 19 si giocherà l'Europa. Noi dobbiamo pensare che la giocheremo. Poi vedremo cosa deciderà il TAS. *La società che obiettivo mi ha chiesto? Secondo te con tutte le problematiche la società mi ha chiesto un obiettivo? Dopo il 20 maggio ho parlato tutti i giorni con i dirigenti. Poi sono andato in vacanza. Di obiettivi non ho parlato. Ci sono problematiche ancora più importanti. Reina o Donnarumma? Gioca chi sta meglio. Bacca? Se deve restare, deve farlo come dico io non come dice lui. Allenarsi e fare bene. So cosa Cutrone mi può dare. Andrè Silva deve darsi una svegliata. E' un buon giocatore ma non basta quello che ha fatto. Non si sa chi partirà titolare. Lo deciderà il campo. Nella mia testa so quello che possono darmi. Kalinic è quello che si muove meglio, gli altri hanno altre caratteristiche. Halilovic? *Quante mezze punte state vedendo che giocano mezzala in questo mondiale? Lo vedo lì, mezzala. Qualche partita da mezz'ala l'ha fatta pure. E' un ragazzo che se si mette a posto può fare bene. I giocatori che arriveranno devono essere *funzionali che possano garantire un miglioramento. Servono caratteristiche ben precise. Anche umanamente*. Tante volte si trascura il *lato caratteriale*. Per me è molto importante. Non posso perdere tempo anche fuori dal campo. Servono professionisti. Quanta voglia c'è di normalità, di fare l'allenatore e basta? Da quando sono arrivato faccio solo l'allenatore. Da due giorni mi sento molto meglio. Si parla di calcio e si preparano gli allenamenti. Nervosismo e ansie mi passano. Il momento più brutto è stato quando ero da solo. Scaricavo una batteria al giorno a Mirabelli. Gli rompevo le scatole. *In campo? Partiamo da dove abbiamo finito ma inizieremo a lavorare su concetti nuovi.* Come una difesa a tre in corsa. Ripartiremo dal centrocampo a tre comunque. Stiamo pensando a qualche modifica. *Kalinic? Ha sbagliato solo una spetto. Aveva la pubalgia. L'errore che ha fatto è che non è stato onesto col CT su questo problema. Poi è venuta fuori questa problematica. Non è facile allenarlo ma è uno molto sensibile. Sa vivere e comportarsi* ".
> 
> Mirabelli:"Dobbiamo pensare positivo. Qualcosa faremo ma abbiamo il gruppo più giovane della serie A e il terzo in Europa. Io so le difficoltà che ha dovuto superare Gattuso che con questo gruppo è arrivato terzo. E' una squadra giovane con un anno in più di esperienza. Abbiamo la possibilità di far iniziare questo gruppo con Gattuso dal primo giorno. Io rispetto a voi tutti che vedete un pò di cose negative, sono positive. Noi dobbiamo guardare solo al campo. I ragazzi hanno grande voglia. Nessuno è venuto a dirci che vuole andare via. Le altre squadre rafforzate? Noi dobbiamo pensare a noi. Il mercato è importante ma sarà il campo a dire tutte le cose che dovrà dire. Arriva un proprietario nuovo e magari si è pensato a fare una squadra dirigenziale che potesse proseguire con le cose che abbiamo fatto. Mi sembra una cosa logica (?). Nessuno ci ha detto di voler lasciare il Milan. Ma siamo in una fase in cui dobbiamo capire se fare l'Europa. Dovremo fare un mercato a saldo zero. Abbiamo idee in entrata e uscita. Ma non dobbiamo necessariamente fare cessioni importanti a meno che *qualcuno venga e ci dica che vuole andare via*. *Suso? *Escludo in modo categorico che possa andare all'Inter. Ha sempre detto di voler restare e confidiamo che resti. *Cosa cambierebbe l'Europa League?* E' normale che ti comporta più entrate o meno entrate e fare qualcosa in meno o in più sul mercato. Noi l'abbiamo conquistata sul mercato. Speriamo che non ce la tolgano, Se viene a mancare devi inventarti qualcosa in più. *Chi può essere sacrificato? *Noi non proponiamo e svendiamo i nostri giocatori. Uscirà qualcuno solo se Gattuso darà l'ok. Ma come tutti lui non rinuncerebbe a nessuno, anzi ne vorrebbe altri. Come recuperare i tanti giorni perduti, sul mercato? E' normale che più tempo passa e più qualcosa... Il nostro lavoro è preparare più alternative. Sperando poi di chiudere le prime scelte. Ne abbiamo preparate una decina per ogni ruolo. Spero di non dargli l'undicesima scelta. *Halilovic?* Penso lo conosciate tutti. Un tempo era un grande talento. E' una piccola scommessa. Lo diamo in mano a Rino. Vediamo cosa ci restituisce di questo grande talento. *Possiamo pensare ad un big*? Bisogna vedere cosa vuole dire big. Devono arrivare giocatori importanti. Altrimenti restiamo come stiamo. Non facciamo mercato tanto per farlo. Ogni inserimento sarà concordato con Gattuso. ".



Povero Nikola...

Se non esce qualcuno, non entra nessuno. (Cit)


----------



## LadyRoss (9 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> .



se non esce nessuno i nostri attaccanti saranno questi la prox stagione.... (io lo vedo furente!!!!)...


----------



## iceman. (9 Luglio 2018)

Ma sto Mirabelli ce la fa a fare una frase di senso compiuto?


----------



## Aron (9 Luglio 2018)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> per me c'è dell'altro...



Mi sa che sappiano già di ricevere il benservito.


----------



## admin (9 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> La conferenza di Gattuso e Mirabelli, LIVE. Ecco, di seguito, le parole del tecnico rossonero e del DS.
> 
> Gattuso:"Bisogna guardare al futuro. Abbiamo cambiato poco. Sono sicuro che qualcuno arriverà. Poi lo dirà anche il direttore. Dobbiamo partire con grande entusiasmo. Gli alibi si mettono da parte. Le problematiche ci sono ma dobbiamo guardare avanti. Oggi già grintoso? Il calcio lo so fare solo in un modo. Sono così. Difficilmente posso cambiare. Mi piace stare a contatto coi ragazzi e spronarli. Sono stati 50 giorni non facili per me. Ma ho passato di peggio. Un pò ci sono abituato. Sono sicuro che si può solo migliorare. Ne sono convinto. Ho sentito voci sui giocatori che vogliono andar via. Ad oggi nessuno ha chiesto nulla. Forse i procuratori, ma io non parlo con loro. Partiamo con una base importante. Poi vedremo se questa squadra verrà rafforzata o no. I tifosi dicono che sono io la garanzia? Sento questa pressione. Io da solo posso fare ben poco però. Bisogna dire le cose come stanno. Forse la società che ci rappresenta oggi ha avuto tante problematiche ma non ha mai fatto mancare nulla. A livello strutturale c'è tutto. La squadre è sempre stata bene. Poi quando hai ll presidente che non sta qui tutti i giorni diventa più difficile. Ma noi dovremo onorare questa società. Io ce la metto tutta. In questo mesi c'ho sempre messo la faccia perchè mi sento tutto qui. Per me è un onore. Non mi fa paura, ce la metterà tutta. Io penso che la base è importante però per Fassone e Mirabelli sanno i giocatori che mi piacciono. Le altre squadre si sono rafforzate ma noi partiamo da una base importante. Spero che arriverà qualcuno perchè ce n'è bisogno. *Ma io posso stare anche così. Non c'è problema. *Io ho sempre detto che ci vuole un *attaccante esterno, una mezz'ala con le caratteristiche di Kessie*. Ma non dimentichiamo che abbiamo quattro attaccanti. Se non non esce nessuno non entra nessun altro attaccante e andremo alla ricerca degli altri due ruoli. Cosa mi preoccupa? La paura più grande in questi 50 giorni è stata quella di andare a pizzicare i ragazzi sull'orgoglio, dirgli una parola in più. L'Europa? Se si giocherà bene, altrimenti pazienza. L'abbiamo conquistata sul campo. Da oggi con la testa che il 19 si giocherà l'Europa. Noi dobbiamo pensare che la giocheremo. Poi vedremo cosa deciderà il TAS. *La società che obiettivo mi ha chiesto? Secondo te con tutte le problematiche la società mi ha chiesto un obiettivo? Dopo il 20 maggio ho parlato tutti i giorni con i dirigenti. Poi sono andato in vacanza. Di obiettivi non ho parlato. Ci sono problematiche ancora più importanti. Reina o Donnarumma? Gioca chi sta meglio. Bacca? Se deve restare, deve farlo come dico io non come dice lui. Allenarsi e fare bene. So cosa Cutrone mi può dare. Andrè Silva deve darsi una svegliata. E' un buon giocatore ma non basta quello che ha fatto. Non si sa chi partirà titolare. Lo deciderà il campo. Nella mia testa so quello che possono darmi. Kalinic è quello che si muove meglio, gli altri hanno altre caratteristiche. Halilovic? *Quante mezze punte state vedendo che giocano mezzala in questo mondiale? Lo vedo lì, mezzala. Qualche partita da mezz'ala l'ha fatta pure. E' un ragazzo che se si mette a posto può fare bene. I giocatori che arriveranno devono essere *funzionali che possano garantire un miglioramento. Servono caratteristiche ben precise. Anche umanamente*. Tante volte si trascura il *lato caratteriale*. Per me è molto importante. Non posso perdere tempo anche fuori dal campo. Servono professionisti. Quanta voglia c'è di normalità, di fare l'allenatore e basta? Da quando sono arrivato faccio solo l'allenatore. Da due giorni mi sento molto meglio. Si parla di calcio e si preparano gli allenamenti. Nervosismo e ansie mi passano. Il momento più brutto è stato quando ero da solo. Scaricavo una batteria al giorno a Mirabelli. Gli rompevo le scatole. *In campo? Partiamo da dove abbiamo finito ma inizieremo a lavorare su concetti nuovi.* Come una difesa a tre in corsa. Ripartiremo dal centrocampo a tre comunque. Stiamo pensando a qualche modifica. *Kalinic? Ha sbagliato solo una spetto. Aveva la pubalgia. L'errore che ha fatto è che non è stato onesto col CT su questo problema.* Poi è venuta fuori questa problematica. Non è facile allenarlo ma è uno molto sensibile. Sa vivere e comportarsi.* Zaza? Abbiamo già Cutrone con le sue caratteristiche. Ad oggi siamo a posto. Se non esce nessuno i nostri attaccanti saranno questi. Se ci saranno dei cambiamenti in società mi auguro resti Mirabelli? Lavoriamo dalla mattina alla sera e siamo pane al pane e vino al vino. C'è un confronto, ci guardiamo negli occhi. Si fanno le robe per il bene del Milan. Poi si può sbagliare, ma prima di sbagliare ci insultiamo anche in calabrese o in inglese*".
> 
> ...



Via, sciò


----------



## Manue (9 Luglio 2018)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Ma sto Mirabelli ce la fa a fare una frase di senso compiuto?



Imbarazzante


----------



## Hellscream (9 Luglio 2018)

Io penso di non aver mai visto un'aria così depressa ad un raduno del Milan...


----------



## Ruuddil23 (9 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> La conferenza di Gattuso e Mirabelli, LIVE. Ecco, di seguito, le parole del tecnico rossonero e del DS.
> 
> Gattuso:"Bisogna guardare al futuro. Abbiamo cambiato poco. Sono sicuro che qualcuno arriverà. Poi lo dirà anche il direttore. Dobbiamo partire con grande entusiasmo. Gli alibi si mettono da parte. Le problematiche ci sono ma dobbiamo guardare avanti. Oggi già grintoso? Il calcio lo so fare solo in un modo. Sono così. Difficilmente posso cambiare. Mi piace stare a contatto coi ragazzi e spronarli. Sono stati 50 giorni non facili per me. Ma ho passato di peggio. Un pò ci sono abituato. Sono sicuro che si può solo migliorare. Ne sono convinto. Ho sentito voci sui giocatori che vogliono andar via. Ad oggi nessuno ha chiesto nulla. Forse i procuratori, ma io non parlo con loro. Partiamo con una base importante. Poi vedremo se questa squadra verrà rafforzata o no. I tifosi dicono che sono io la garanzia? Sento questa pressione. Io da solo posso fare ben poco però. Bisogna dire le cose come stanno. Forse la società che ci rappresenta oggi ha avuto tante problematiche ma non ha mai fatto mancare nulla. A livello strutturale c'è tutto. La squadre è sempre stata bene. Poi quando hai ll presidente che non sta qui tutti i giorni diventa più difficile. Ma noi dovremo onorare questa società. Io ce la metto tutta. In questo mesi c'ho sempre messo la faccia perchè mi sento tutto qui. Per me è un onore. Non mi fa paura, ce la metterà tutta. Io penso che la base è importante però per Fassone e Mirabelli sanno i giocatori che mi piacciono. Le altre squadre si sono rafforzate ma noi partiamo da una base importante. Spero che arriverà qualcuno perchè ce n'è bisogno. *Ma io posso stare anche così. Non c'è problema. *Io ho sempre detto che ci vuole un *attaccante esterno, una mezz'ala con le caratteristiche di Kessie*. Ma non dimentichiamo che abbiamo quattro attaccanti. Se non non esce nessuno non entra nessun altro attaccante e andremo alla ricerca degli altri due ruoli. Cosa mi preoccupa? La paura più grande in questi 50 giorni è stata quella di andare a pizzicare i ragazzi sull'orgoglio, dirgli una parola in più. L'Europa? Se si giocherà bene, altrimenti pazienza. L'abbiamo conquistata sul campo. Da oggi con la testa che il 19 si giocherà l'Europa. Noi dobbiamo pensare che la giocheremo. Poi vedremo cosa deciderà il TAS. *La società che obiettivo mi ha chiesto? Secondo te con tutte le problematiche la società mi ha chiesto un obiettivo? Dopo il 20 maggio ho parlato tutti i giorni con i dirigenti. Poi sono andato in vacanza. Di obiettivi non ho parlato. Ci sono problematiche ancora più importanti. Reina o Donnarumma? Gioca chi sta meglio. Bacca? Se deve restare, deve farlo come dico io non come dice lui. Allenarsi e fare bene. So cosa Cutrone mi può dare. Andrè Silva deve darsi una svegliata. E' un buon giocatore ma non basta quello che ha fatto. Non si sa chi partirà titolare. Lo deciderà il campo. Nella mia testa so quello che possono darmi. Kalinic è quello che si muove meglio, gli altri hanno altre caratteristiche. Halilovic? *Quante mezze punte state vedendo che giocano mezzala in questo mondiale? Lo vedo lì, mezzala. Qualche partita da mezz'ala l'ha fatta pure. E' un ragazzo che se si mette a posto può fare bene. I giocatori che arriveranno devono essere *funzionali che possano garantire un miglioramento. Servono caratteristiche ben precise. Anche umanamente*. Tante volte si trascura il *lato caratteriale*. Per me è molto importante. Non posso perdere tempo anche fuori dal campo. Servono professionisti. Quanta voglia c'è di normalità, di fare l'allenatore e basta? Da quando sono arrivato faccio solo l'allenatore. Da due giorni mi sento molto meglio. Si parla di calcio e si preparano gli allenamenti. Nervosismo e ansie mi passano. Il momento più brutto è stato quando ero da solo. Scaricavo una batteria al giorno a Mirabelli. Gli rompevo le scatole. *In campo? Partiamo da dove abbiamo finito ma inizieremo a lavorare su concetti nuovi.* Come una difesa a tre in corsa. Ripartiremo dal centrocampo a tre comunque. Stiamo pensando a qualche modifica. *Kalinic? Ha sbagliato solo una spetto. Aveva la pubalgia. L'errore che ha fatto è che non è stato onesto col CT su questo problema.* Poi è venuta fuori questa problematica. Non è facile allenarlo ma è uno molto sensibile. Sa vivere e comportarsi.* Zaza? Abbiamo già Cutrone con le sue caratteristiche. Ad oggi siamo a posto. Se non esce nessuno i nostri attaccanti saranno questi. Se ci saranno dei cambiamenti in società mi auguro resti Mirabelli? Lavoriamo dalla mattina alla sera e siamo pane al pane e vino al vino. C'è un confronto, ci guardiamo negli occhi. Si fanno le robe per il bene del Milan. Poi si può sbagliare, ma prima di sbagliare ci insultiamo anche in calabrese o in inglese. Fiori al posto di Magni? C'è anche Ragno che ha lavorato con Magni ed ha stessa metodologia. Tutta la gente che è arrivata al Milan conosce questo ambiente. Non ho tempo da perdere per spiegare come funziona. Sanno come funziona e come si deve lavorare. Con Magni perdiamo un grande protagonista. E' stata una scelta sia mia che societaria. Abbiamo scelto un professionista come Fiori per cambiare un pò. Con l'arrivo di Reina avevamo pensato di cambiare un pò.*".
> 
> ...



"Se non esce nessuno non entra nessuno"

"Dieci scelte per ogni ruolo" ahahahahaha!

"Come recuperare i tanti giorni perduti, sul mercato? E' normale che più tempo passa e più qualcosa... " chiarissimo questo passaggio


----------



## Milanforever26 (9 Luglio 2018)

Un DS che mi dice "bisogna vedere cosa si intende per Big" mi fa girare le OOs parecchio

Ma cosa vuoi che si intenda per Big, Immobile??

Oh, un Big da Milan si intende, hai presente quella cosa che si definisce campione? Ecco..


----------



## admin (9 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> La conferenza di Gattuso e Mirabelli, LIVE. Ecco, di seguito, le parole del tecnico rossonero e del DS.
> 
> Gattuso:"Bisogna guardare al futuro. Abbiamo cambiato poco. Sono sicuro che qualcuno arriverà. Poi lo dirà anche il direttore. Dobbiamo partire con grande entusiasmo. Gli alibi si mettono da parte. Le problematiche ci sono ma dobbiamo guardare avanti. Oggi già grintoso? Il calcio lo so fare solo in un modo. Sono così. Difficilmente posso cambiare. Mi piace stare a contatto coi ragazzi e spronarli. Sono stati 50 giorni non facili per me. Ma ho passato di peggio. Un pò ci sono abituato. Sono sicuro che si può solo migliorare. Ne sono convinto. Ho sentito voci sui giocatori che vogliono andar via. Ad oggi nessuno ha chiesto nulla. Forse i procuratori, ma io non parlo con loro. Partiamo con una base importante. Poi vedremo se questa squadra verrà rafforzata o no. I tifosi dicono che sono io la garanzia? Sento questa pressione. Io da solo posso fare ben poco però. Bisogna dire le cose come stanno. Forse la società che ci rappresenta oggi ha avuto tante problematiche ma non ha mai fatto mancare nulla. A livello strutturale c'è tutto. La squadre è sempre stata bene. Poi quando hai ll presidente che non sta qui tutti i giorni diventa più difficile. Ma noi dovremo onorare questa società. Io ce la metto tutta. In questo mesi c'ho sempre messo la faccia perchè mi sento tutto qui. Per me è un onore. Non mi fa paura, ce la metterà tutta. Io penso che la base è importante però per Fassone e Mirabelli sanno i giocatori che mi piacciono. Le altre squadre si sono rafforzate ma noi partiamo da una base importante. Spero che arriverà qualcuno perchè ce n'è bisogno. *Ma io posso stare anche così. Non c'è problema. *Io ho sempre detto che ci vuole un *attaccante esterno, una mezz'ala con le caratteristiche di Kessie*. Ma non dimentichiamo che abbiamo quattro attaccanti. Se non non esce nessuno non entra nessun altro attaccante e andremo alla ricerca degli altri due ruoli. Cosa mi preoccupa? La paura più grande in questi 50 giorni è stata quella di andare a pizzicare i ragazzi sull'orgoglio, dirgli una parola in più. L'Europa? Se si giocherà bene, altrimenti pazienza. L'abbiamo conquistata sul campo. Da oggi con la testa che il 19 si giocherà l'Europa. Noi dobbiamo pensare che la giocheremo. Poi vedremo cosa deciderà il TAS. *La società che obiettivo mi ha chiesto? Secondo te con tutte le problematiche la società mi ha chiesto un obiettivo? Dopo il 20 maggio ho parlato tutti i giorni con i dirigenti. Poi sono andato in vacanza. Di obiettivi non ho parlato. Ci sono problematiche ancora più importanti. Reina o Donnarumma? Gioca chi sta meglio. Bacca? Se deve restare, deve farlo come dico io non come dice lui. Allenarsi e fare bene. So cosa Cutrone mi può dare. Andrè Silva deve darsi una svegliata. E' un buon giocatore ma non basta quello che ha fatto. Non si sa chi partirà titolare. Lo deciderà il campo. Nella mia testa so quello che possono darmi. Kalinic è quello che si muove meglio, gli altri hanno altre caratteristiche. Halilovic? *Quante mezze punte state vedendo che giocano mezzala in questo mondiale? Lo vedo lì, mezzala. Qualche partita da mezz'ala l'ha fatta pure. E' un ragazzo che se si mette a posto può fare bene. I giocatori che arriveranno devono essere *funzionali che possano garantire un miglioramento. Servono caratteristiche ben precise. Anche umanamente*. Tante volte si trascura il *lato caratteriale*. Per me è molto importante. Non posso perdere tempo anche fuori dal campo. Servono professionisti. Quanta voglia c'è di normalità, di fare l'allenatore e basta? Da quando sono arrivato faccio solo l'allenatore. Da due giorni mi sento molto meglio. Si parla di calcio e si preparano gli allenamenti. Nervosismo e ansie mi passano. Il momento più brutto è stato quando ero da solo. Scaricavo una batteria al giorno a Mirabelli. Gli rompevo le scatole. *In campo? Partiamo da dove abbiamo finito ma inizieremo a lavorare su concetti nuovi.* Come una difesa a tre in corsa. Ripartiremo dal centrocampo a tre comunque. Stiamo pensando a qualche modifica. *Kalinic? Ha sbagliato solo una spetto. Aveva la pubalgia. L'errore che ha fatto è che non è stato onesto col CT su questo problema.* Poi è venuta fuori questa problematica. Non è facile allenarlo ma è uno molto sensibile. Sa vivere e comportarsi.* Zaza? Abbiamo già Cutrone con le sue caratteristiche. Ad oggi siamo a posto. Se non esce nessuno i nostri attaccanti saranno questi. Se ci saranno dei cambiamenti in società mi auguro resti Mirabelli? Lavoriamo dalla mattina alla sera e siamo pane al pane e vino al vino. C'è un confronto, ci guardiamo negli occhi. Si fanno le robe per il bene del Milan. Poi si può sbagliare, ma prima di sbagliare ci insultiamo anche in calabrese o in inglese. Fiori al posto di Magni? C'è anche Ragno che ha lavorato con Magni ed ha stessa metodologia. Tutta la gente che è arrivata al Milan conosce questo ambiente. Non ho tempo da perdere per spiegare come funziona. Sanno come funziona e come si deve lavorare. Con Magni perdiamo un grande protagonista. E' stata una scelta sia mia che societaria. Abbiamo scelto un professionista come Fiori per cambiare un pò. Con l'arrivo di Reina avevamo pensato di cambiare un pò. Bacca? Ha un prezzo. La società gli ha dato un prezzo. Se non andrà altrove resterà qui e prenderò in considerazione anche lui. Ma deve farlo con grande impegno. Non voglio sentire discorsi da bischero. Se si allena bene, perchè non prenderlo in considerazione. Se ha bisogno gli faccio anche le coccole*".
> 
> ...



.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (9 Luglio 2018)

LadyRoss ha scritto:


> gattuso è amareggiato....tutto qui....una volta finito il supplizio e quando comincerà l'allenamento tornerà ad essere il solito....
> evidentemente anche lui si aspettava qualcosa di diverso....che strazio e che depressione....



Se fosse stato qualcosa di diverso non sarebbe più l'allenatore del Milan


----------



## Hellscream (9 Luglio 2018)

Non sanno praticamente nulla. Non sanno che mercato devono fare, non sanno quali obiettivi ha la squadra... Boh


----------



## Manue (9 Luglio 2018)

Interessante il passaggio di Rino quando risponde all'ultima domanda, il nostro obiettivo prima di tutto è la tranquillità societaria...
il clima è più pesante di quello che potessi mai pensare...


----------



## corvorossonero (9 Luglio 2018)

Hellscream ha scritto:


> Non sanno praticamente nulla. Non sanno che mercato devono fare, non sanno quali obiettivi ha la squadra... Boh



Gattuso ha fatto capre che tra una settimana si saprà tutto. Io credo che nessuno di loro sa cosa accadrà, e temono di essere cacciati. 
Spiace per Rino, ma è giusto così. Serve aria nuova nel management.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (9 Luglio 2018)

Manue ha scritto:


> Interessante il passaggio di Rino quando risponde all'ultima domanda, il nostro obiettivo prima di tutto è la tranquillità societaria...
> il clima è più pesante di quello che potessi mai pensare...



Qui si rischia il tracollo se Elliot non sistema tutto nel giro di un paio di settimane con figure di alto profilo


----------



## Pit96 (9 Luglio 2018)

Bah, niente di nuovo ovviamente.

Gattuso dice che abbiamo una buona base, ma ha insistito sul fatto che la rosa dovrebbe essere migliorata (mezzala alla kessie ed esterno). La punta entra se esce qualcuno. Se escono Kalinic e Bacca entrerà qualcuno quindi. Cosa confortante sembra la risposta su Zaza. Zaza=Cutrone, quindi per caratteristiche sarebbe un doppione, possiamo dimenticarci di lui? Speriamo

Per il resto le solite frasi fatte in mezzo a tanta "depressione"


----------



## Aron (9 Luglio 2018)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> Gattuso ha fatto capre che tra una settimana si saprà tutto. Io credo che nessuno di loro sa cosa accadrà, e temono di essere cacciati.
> Spiace per Rino, ma è giusto così. Serve aria nuova nel management.



Se intendono cambiarlo, non possono aspettare più di una decina di giorni. 
Cambiare a cavallo tra luglio e agosto potrebbe avere più svantaggi che vantaggi.


----------



## Super_Lollo (9 Luglio 2018)

Le parole di Mirabelli sono chiare ( il passaggio sullo staff del nuovo proprietario ) probabilmente gli hanno già comunicato che leverà anche lui le tende. 

E' ovvio che le risposte di oggi siano queste. Incredibile come il clima rispetto a 12 mesi fa sia esattamente l'opposto.


----------



## Super_Lollo (9 Luglio 2018)

Aron ha scritto:


> Se intendono cambiarlo, non possono aspettare più di una decina di giorni.
> Cambiare a cavallo tra luglio e agosto potrebbe avere più svantaggi che vantaggi.



Mettetevi l'anima in pace. Se qualcuno andrà via sarà Mirabelli e Fassone con tutto il CDA. 

Gattuso giustamente avrà un altro anno, e cambiarlo oggi sarebbe si una mossa da incompetenti.


----------



## Wetter (9 Luglio 2018)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Ma se i tifosi ciò che vorrebbero sapere non lo possono sapere e ogni altra dichiarazione non fa che suscitare un fastidioso prurito e se allenatore e ds non sanno cosa dire (oltretutto non sanno nemmeno se dopodomani saranno ancora al loro posto) aveva tanto senso fare questa conferenza?
> La nostra partita si sta giocando altrove, evitiamo perdite di tempo per favore e silenzi imbarazzanti.
> Questa conferenza è tragicomica, come se al comandante del titanic avessero chiesto quella maledetta notte i programmi per i prossimi giorni.
> Stiamo affondando, lasciateci affondare.
> Tra qualche giorno forse ci tireranno su per sfidare di nuovo tutti i mari e le correnti.



Piccolo OT, me ne scuso con i moderatori
VOlevo dare reputazione positiva a questo messaggio ed erroneamente ho cliccato su Reputazione Negativa,me ne scuso con il povero diavoloINme!(non posso mandare messaggi privati)


----------



## corvorossonero (9 Luglio 2018)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Mettetevi l'anima in pace. Se qualcuno andrà via sarà Mirabelli e Fassone con tutto il CDA.
> 
> Gattuso giustamente avrà un altro anno, e cambiarlo oggi sarebbe si una mossa da incompetenti.



io non ci mettere la mano sul fuoco.


----------



## Salina (9 Luglio 2018)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> Gattuso ha fatto capre che tra una settimana si saprà tutto. Io credo che nessuno di loro sa cosa accadrà, e temono di essere cacciati.
> Spiace per Rino, ma è giusto così. Serve aria nuova nel management.



Io ho capito che la situazione e molto dura, mirabelli e gattuso sono I meno colpevoli di questa situazione,posso capire le critiche al d.s per la campagna acquisti scorsa,ma prendersela con ringhio che per me ha fatto un egregio lavoro mi sembra troppo,scaricare le nostre frustrazioni per la situazione attuali su di lui e anche pericoloso, se si smona pure lui la situazione tecnica potrebbe andare a rotoli e potremmo fare piu danni di quanti gia ce ne sono.sostegno a rino e tutti gli altri a quel paese.


----------



## diavoloINme (9 Luglio 2018)

Wetter ha scritto:


> Piccolo OT, me ne scuso con i moderatori
> VOlevo dare reputazione positiva a questo messaggio ed erroneamente ho cliccato su Reputazione Negativa,me ne scuso con il povero diavoloINme!(non posso mandare messaggi privati)



Pensavo ce l'avessi con me
Sai com'è, siamo tutti un pò nervosi in questo periodo, io ad esempio gli amici gobbi li evito come se avessero la peste.
Diciamo che se in questi giorni un milanista va in giro con un bianconero è come se l'inferno fosse a braccetto del paradiso : loro al settimo cielo, noi negli inferi.
No problem fratello!!!


----------



## Gaunter O'Dimm (9 Luglio 2018)

C'è più allegria in un funerale.


----------



## admin (9 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> La conferenza di Gattuso e Mirabelli, LIVE. Ecco, di seguito, le parole del tecnico rossonero e del DS.
> 
> Gattuso:"Bisogna guardare al futuro. Abbiamo cambiato poco. Sono sicuro che qualcuno arriverà. Poi lo dirà anche il direttore. Dobbiamo partire con grande entusiasmo. Gli alibi si mettono da parte. Le problematiche ci sono ma dobbiamo guardare avanti. Oggi già grintoso? Il calcio lo so fare solo in un modo. Sono così. Difficilmente posso cambiare. Mi piace stare a contatto coi ragazzi e spronarli. Sono stati 50 giorni non facili per me. Ma ho passato di peggio. Un pò ci sono abituato. Sono sicuro che si può solo migliorare. Ne sono convinto. Ho sentito voci sui giocatori che vogliono andar via. Ad oggi nessuno ha chiesto nulla. Forse i procuratori, ma io non parlo con loro. Partiamo con una base importante. Poi vedremo se questa squadra verrà rafforzata o no. I tifosi dicono che sono io la garanzia? Sento questa pressione. Io da solo posso fare ben poco però. Bisogna dire le cose come stanno. Forse la società che ci rappresenta oggi ha avuto tante problematiche ma non ha mai fatto mancare nulla. A livello strutturale c'è tutto. La squadre è sempre stata bene. Poi quando hai ll presidente che non sta qui tutti i giorni diventa più difficile. Ma noi dovremo onorare questa società. Io ce la metto tutta. In questo mesi c'ho sempre messo la faccia perchè mi sento tutto qui. Per me è un onore. Non mi fa paura, ce la metterà tutta. Io penso che la base è importante però per Fassone e Mirabelli sanno i giocatori che mi piacciono. Le altre squadre si sono rafforzate ma noi partiamo da una base importante. Spero che arriverà qualcuno perchè ce n'è bisogno. *Ma io posso stare anche così. Non c'è problema. *Io ho sempre detto che ci vuole un *attaccante esterno, una mezz'ala con le caratteristiche di Kessie*. Ma non dimentichiamo che abbiamo quattro attaccanti. Se non non esce nessuno non entra nessun altro attaccante e andremo alla ricerca degli altri due ruoli. Cosa mi preoccupa? La paura più grande in questi 50 giorni è stata quella di andare a pizzicare i ragazzi sull'orgoglio, dirgli una parola in più. L'Europa? Se si giocherà bene, altrimenti pazienza. L'abbiamo conquistata sul campo. Da oggi con la testa che il 19 si giocherà l'Europa. Noi dobbiamo pensare che la giocheremo. Poi vedremo cosa deciderà il TAS. *La società che obiettivo mi ha chiesto? Secondo te con tutte le problematiche la società mi ha chiesto un obiettivo? Dopo il 20 maggio ho parlato tutti i giorni con i dirigenti. Poi sono andato in vacanza. Di obiettivi non ho parlato. Ci sono problematiche ancora più importanti. Reina o Donnarumma? Gioca chi sta meglio. Bacca? Se deve restare, deve farlo come dico io non come dice lui. Allenarsi e fare bene. So cosa Cutrone mi può dare. Andrè Silva deve darsi una svegliata. E' un buon giocatore ma non basta quello che ha fatto. Non si sa chi partirà titolare. Lo deciderà il campo. Nella mia testa so quello che possono darmi. Kalinic è quello che si muove meglio, gli altri hanno altre caratteristiche. Halilovic? *Quante mezze punte state vedendo che giocano mezzala in questo mondiale? Lo vedo lì, mezzala. Qualche partita da mezz'ala l'ha fatta pure. E' un ragazzo che se si mette a posto può fare bene. I giocatori che arriveranno devono essere *funzionali che possano garantire un miglioramento. Servono caratteristiche ben precise. Anche umanamente*. Tante volte si trascura il *lato caratteriale*. Per me è molto importante. Non posso perdere tempo anche fuori dal campo. Servono professionisti. Quanta voglia c'è di normalità, di fare l'allenatore e basta? Da quando sono arrivato faccio solo l'allenatore. Da due giorni mi sento molto meglio. Si parla di calcio e si preparano gli allenamenti. Nervosismo e ansie mi passano. Il momento più brutto è stato quando ero da solo. Scaricavo una batteria al giorno a Mirabelli. Gli rompevo le scatole. *In campo? Partiamo da dove abbiamo finito ma inizieremo a lavorare su concetti nuovi.* Come una difesa a tre in corsa. Ripartiremo dal centrocampo a tre comunque. Stiamo pensando a qualche modifica. *Kalinic? Ha sbagliato solo una spetto. Aveva la pubalgia. L'errore che ha fatto è che non è stato onesto col CT su questo problema.* Poi è venuta fuori questa problematica. Non è facile allenarlo ma è uno molto sensibile. Sa vivere e comportarsi.* Zaza? Abbiamo già Cutrone con le sue caratteristiche. Ad oggi siamo a posto. Se non esce nessuno i nostri attaccanti saranno questi. Se ci saranno dei cambiamenti in società mi auguro resti Mirabelli? Lavoriamo dalla mattina alla sera e siamo pane al pane e vino al vino. C'è un confronto, ci guardiamo negli occhi. Si fanno le robe per il bene del Milan. Poi si può sbagliare, ma prima di sbagliare ci insultiamo anche in calabrese o in inglese. Fiori al posto di Magni? C'è anche Ragno che ha lavorato con Magni ed ha stessa metodologia. Tutta la gente che è arrivata al Milan conosce questo ambiente. Non ho tempo da perdere per spiegare come funziona. Sanno come funziona e come si deve lavorare. Con Magni perdiamo un grande protagonista. E' stata una scelta sia mia che societaria. Abbiamo scelto un professionista come Fiori per cambiare un pò. Con l'arrivo di Reina avevamo pensato di cambiare un pò. Bacca? Ha un prezzo. La società gli ha dato un prezzo. Se non andrà altrove resterà qui e prenderò in considerazione anche lui. Ma deve farlo con grande impegno. Non voglio sentire discorsi da bischero. Se si allena bene, perchè non prenderlo in considerazione. Se ha bisogno gli faccio anche le coccole. Obiettivo Champions o Europa League? La tranquillità societaria. E' facile dire obiettivo Champions ma se ci penso poi è difficile. Vedremo come andrà, anche il mercato".*.
> 
> ...



.


----------



## jacky (9 Luglio 2018)

Mossa da incompetenti sarebbe quella di confermare un allenatore legato alla vecchia combriccola e senza un minimo di curriculum.

Non rigiriamo la frittata, come sempre e con zero risultati.


----------



## alcyppa (9 Luglio 2018)

jacky ha scritto:


> Mossa da incompetenti sarebbe quella di confermare un allenatore legato alla vecchia combriccola e senza un minimo di curriculum.
> 
> Non rigiriamo la frittata, come sempre e con zero risultati.




Guarda, lasciamo stare va.


Quando leggo di "miracoli di Gattuso" quando non ha fatto NULLA ma anzi, ha fatto la storia in negativo con delle prestazioni aberranti col Benevento mi viene da vomitare.

Io continuo a dire che il problema più grosso sono proprio i tifosi, che si sono abituati alla medriocrità.
Ed intanto quelli che non guardano in faccia a nessuno stanno prendendo Ronaldo.



Quando la smetteremo di comportarci da sfigati da "la volpe e l'uva" forse sarà davvero il momento in cui le cose inizieranno a cambiare.


----------



## PM3 (9 Luglio 2018)

alcyppa ha scritto:


> Guarda, lasciamo stare va.
> 
> 
> Quando leggo di "miracoli di Gattuso" quando non ha fatto NULLA ma anzi, ha fatto la storia in negativo con delle prestazioni aberranti col Benevento mi viene da vomitare.
> ...



Che hanno aperto un ciclo con un allenatore che non aveva mai allenato in A e aveva solo una serie B (vinta) alle spalle...


----------



## varvez (9 Luglio 2018)

alcyppa ha scritto:


> Guarda, lasciamo stare va.
> 
> 
> Quando leggo di "miracoli di Gattuso" quando non ha fatto NULLA ma anzi, ha fatto la storia in negativo con delle prestazioni aberranti col Benevento mi viene da vomitare.
> ...


Bravissimo, è quello che sostengo da settimane. Il tifoso del Milan che accetta un allenatore come Gennaro Gattuso ha perso la giusta dimensione del Milan.


----------



## Kutuzov (9 Luglio 2018)

Mirabelli si è bruciato oramai. Che non tenti però porcate a go go con i procuratori, in stile Galliani, Ora che è al capolinea.


----------



## Super_Lollo (9 Luglio 2018)

jacky ha scritto:


> Mossa da incompetenti sarebbe quella di confermare un allenatore legato alla vecchia combriccola e senza un minimo di curriculum.
> 
> Non rigiriamo la frittata, come sempre e con zero risultati.



no no attenzione. 

io sostengo che Gattuso debba andare via , ma da qui a dire che sia fattibile a stagione oramai iniziata ci passa .

Sarebbe da incompetenti mandarlo via per prendere chi ? a ritiro iniziato ? non siamo la juve che giocano con il pilota automatico . I nostri hanno bisogno di una guida per non sciogliersi al sole.


----------



## malos (9 Luglio 2018)

Umanamente mi dispiace tantissimo per Gattuso, degli altri mi frega meno di zero. Via via.


----------



## admin (9 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> La conferenza di Gattuso e Mirabelli, LIVE. Ecco, di seguito, le parole del tecnico rossonero e del DS.
> 
> Gattuso:"Bisogna guardare al futuro. Abbiamo cambiato poco. Sono sicuro che qualcuno arriverà. Poi lo dirà anche il direttore. Dobbiamo partire con grande entusiasmo. Gli alibi si mettono da parte. Le problematiche ci sono ma dobbiamo guardare avanti. Oggi già grintoso? Il calcio lo so fare solo in un modo. Sono così. Difficilmente posso cambiare. Mi piace stare a contatto coi ragazzi e spronarli. Sono stati 50 giorni non facili per me. Ma ho passato di peggio. Un pò ci sono abituato. Sono sicuro che si può solo migliorare. Ne sono convinto. Ho sentito voci sui giocatori che vogliono andar via. Ad oggi nessuno ha chiesto nulla. Forse i procuratori, ma io non parlo con loro. Partiamo con una base importante. Poi vedremo se questa squadra verrà rafforzata o no. I tifosi dicono che sono io la garanzia? Sento questa pressione. Io da solo posso fare ben poco però. Bisogna dire le cose come stanno. Forse la società che ci rappresenta oggi ha avuto tante problematiche ma non ha mai fatto mancare nulla. A livello strutturale c'è tutto. La squadre è sempre stata bene. Poi quando hai ll presidente che non sta qui tutti i giorni diventa più difficile. Ma noi dovremo onorare questa società. Io ce la metto tutta. In questo mesi c'ho sempre messo la faccia perchè mi sento tutto qui. Per me è un onore. Non mi fa paura, ce la metterà tutta. Io penso che la base è importante però per Fassone e Mirabelli sanno i giocatori che mi piacciono. Le altre squadre si sono rafforzate ma noi partiamo da una base importante. Spero che arriverà qualcuno perchè ce n'è bisogno. *Ma io posso stare anche così. Non c'è problema. *Io ho sempre detto che ci vuole un *attaccante esterno, una mezz'ala con le caratteristiche di Kessie*. Ma non dimentichiamo che abbiamo quattro attaccanti. Se non non esce nessuno non entra nessun altro attaccante e andremo alla ricerca degli altri due ruoli. Cosa mi preoccupa? La paura più grande in questi 50 giorni è stata quella di andare a pizzicare i ragazzi sull'orgoglio, dirgli una parola in più. L'Europa? Se si giocherà bene, altrimenti pazienza. L'abbiamo conquistata sul campo. Da oggi con la testa che il 19 si giocherà l'Europa. Noi dobbiamo pensare che la giocheremo. Poi vedremo cosa deciderà il TAS. *La società che obiettivo mi ha chiesto? Secondo te con tutte le problematiche la società mi ha chiesto un obiettivo? Dopo il 20 maggio ho parlato tutti i giorni con i dirigenti. Poi sono andato in vacanza. Di obiettivi non ho parlato. Ci sono problematiche ancora più importanti. Reina o Donnarumma? Gioca chi sta meglio. Bacca? Se deve restare, deve farlo come dico io non come dice lui. Allenarsi e fare bene. So cosa Cutrone mi può dare. Andrè Silva deve darsi una svegliata. E' un buon giocatore ma non basta quello che ha fatto. Non si sa chi partirà titolare. Lo deciderà il campo. Nella mia testa so quello che possono darmi. Kalinic è quello che si muove meglio, gli altri hanno altre caratteristiche. Halilovic? *Quante mezze punte state vedendo che giocano mezzala in questo mondiale? Lo vedo lì, mezzala. Qualche partita da mezz'ala l'ha fatta pure. E' un ragazzo che se si mette a posto può fare bene. I giocatori che arriveranno devono essere *funzionali che possano garantire un miglioramento. Servono caratteristiche ben precise. Anche umanamente*. Tante volte si trascura il *lato caratteriale*. Per me è molto importante. Non posso perdere tempo anche fuori dal campo. Servono professionisti. Quanta voglia c'è di normalità, di fare l'allenatore e basta? Da quando sono arrivato faccio solo l'allenatore. Da due giorni mi sento molto meglio. Si parla di calcio e si preparano gli allenamenti. Nervosismo e ansie mi passano. Il momento più brutto è stato quando ero da solo. Scaricavo una batteria al giorno a Mirabelli. Gli rompevo le scatole. *In campo? Partiamo da dove abbiamo finito ma inizieremo a lavorare su concetti nuovi.* Come una difesa a tre in corsa. Ripartiremo dal centrocampo a tre comunque. Stiamo pensando a qualche modifica. *Kalinic? Ha sbagliato solo una spetto. Aveva la pubalgia. L'errore che ha fatto è che non è stato onesto col CT su questo problema.* Poi è venuta fuori questa problematica. Non è facile allenarlo ma è uno molto sensibile. Sa vivere e comportarsi.* Zaza? Abbiamo già Cutrone con le sue caratteristiche. Ad oggi siamo a posto. Se non esce nessuno i nostri attaccanti saranno questi. Se ci saranno dei cambiamenti in società mi auguro resti Mirabelli? Lavoriamo dalla mattina alla sera e siamo pane al pane e vino al vino. C'è un confronto, ci guardiamo negli occhi. Si fanno le robe per il bene del Milan. Poi si può sbagliare, ma prima di sbagliare ci insultiamo anche in calabrese o in inglese. Fiori al posto di Magni? C'è anche Ragno che ha lavorato con Magni ed ha stessa metodologia. Tutta la gente che è arrivata al Milan conosce questo ambiente. Non ho tempo da perdere per spiegare come funziona. Sanno come funziona e come si deve lavorare. Con Magni perdiamo un grande protagonista. E' stata una scelta sia mia che societaria. Abbiamo scelto un professionista come Fiori per cambiare un pò. Con l'arrivo di Reina avevamo pensato di cambiare un pò. Bacca? Ha un prezzo. La società gli ha dato un prezzo. Se non andrà altrove resterà qui e prenderò in considerazione anche lui. Ma deve farlo con grande impegno. Non voglio sentire discorsi da bischero. Se si allena bene, perchè non prenderlo in considerazione. Se ha bisogno gli faccio anche le coccole. Obiettivo Champions o Europa League? La tranquillità societaria. E' facile dire obiettivo Champions ma se ci penso poi è difficile. Vedremo come andrà, anche il mercato".*.
> 
> ...



.


----------



## Manue (9 Luglio 2018)

PM3 ha scritto:


> Che hanno aperto un ciclo con un allenatore che non aveva mai allenato in A e aveva solo una serie B (vinta) alle spalle...



Aggiungiamo però che la differenza nelle rose è abissale...


----------



## Moffus98 (9 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> La conferenza di Gattuso e Mirabelli, LIVE. Ecco, di seguito, le parole del tecnico rossonero e del DS.
> 
> Gattuso:"Bisogna guardare al futuro. Abbiamo cambiato poco. Sono sicuro che qualcuno arriverà. Poi lo dirà anche il direttore. Dobbiamo partire con grande entusiasmo. Gli alibi si mettono da parte. Le problematiche ci sono ma dobbiamo guardare avanti. Oggi già grintoso? Il calcio lo so fare solo in un modo. Sono così. Difficilmente posso cambiare. Mi piace stare a contatto coi ragazzi e spronarli. Sono stati 50 giorni non facili per me. Ma ho passato di peggio. Un pò ci sono abituato. Sono sicuro che si può solo migliorare. Ne sono convinto. Ho sentito voci sui giocatori che vogliono andar via. Ad oggi nessuno ha chiesto nulla. Forse i procuratori, ma io non parlo con loro. Partiamo con una base importante. Poi vedremo se questa squadra verrà rafforzata o no. I tifosi dicono che sono io la garanzia? Sento questa pressione. Io da solo posso fare ben poco però. Bisogna dire le cose come stanno. Forse la società che ci rappresenta oggi ha avuto tante problematiche ma non ha mai fatto mancare nulla. A livello strutturale c'è tutto. La squadre è sempre stata bene. Poi quando hai ll presidente che non sta qui tutti i giorni diventa più difficile. Ma noi dovremo onorare questa società. Io ce la metto tutta. In questo mesi c'ho sempre messo la faccia perchè mi sento tutto qui. Per me è un onore. Non mi fa paura, ce la metterà tutta. Io penso che la base è importante però per Fassone e Mirabelli sanno i giocatori che mi piacciono. Le altre squadre si sono rafforzate ma noi partiamo da una base importante. Spero che arriverà qualcuno perchè ce n'è bisogno. *Ma io posso stare anche così. Non c'è problema. *Io ho sempre detto che ci vuole un *attaccante esterno, una mezz'ala con le caratteristiche di Kessie*. Ma non dimentichiamo che abbiamo quattro attaccanti. Se non non esce nessuno non entra nessun altro attaccante e andremo alla ricerca degli altri due ruoli. Cosa mi preoccupa? La paura più grande in questi 50 giorni è stata quella di andare a pizzicare i ragazzi sull'orgoglio, dirgli una parola in più. L'Europa? Se si giocherà bene, altrimenti pazienza. L'abbiamo conquistata sul campo. Da oggi con la testa che il 19 si giocherà l'Europa. Noi dobbiamo pensare che la giocheremo. Poi vedremo cosa deciderà il TAS. *La società che obiettivo mi ha chiesto? Secondo te con tutte le problematiche la società mi ha chiesto un obiettivo? Dopo il 20 maggio ho parlato tutti i giorni con i dirigenti. Poi sono andato in vacanza. Di obiettivi non ho parlato. Ci sono problematiche ancora più importanti. Reina o Donnarumma? Gioca chi sta meglio. Bacca? Se deve restare, deve farlo come dico io non come dice lui. Allenarsi e fare bene. So cosa Cutrone mi può dare. Andrè Silva deve darsi una svegliata. E' un buon giocatore ma non basta quello che ha fatto. Non si sa chi partirà titolare. Lo deciderà il campo. Nella mia testa so quello che possono darmi. Kalinic è quello che si muove meglio, gli altri hanno altre caratteristiche. Halilovic? *Quante mezze punte state vedendo che giocano mezzala in questo mondiale? Lo vedo lì, mezzala. Qualche partita da mezz'ala l'ha fatta pure. E' un ragazzo che se si mette a posto può fare bene. I giocatori che arriveranno devono essere *funzionali che possano garantire un miglioramento. Servono caratteristiche ben precise. Anche umanamente*. Tante volte si trascura il *lato caratteriale*. Per me è molto importante. Non posso perdere tempo anche fuori dal campo. Servono professionisti. Quanta voglia c'è di normalità, di fare l'allenatore e basta? Da quando sono arrivato faccio solo l'allenatore. Da due giorni mi sento molto meglio. Si parla di calcio e si preparano gli allenamenti. Nervosismo e ansie mi passano. Il momento più brutto è stato quando ero da solo. Scaricavo una batteria al giorno a Mirabelli. Gli rompevo le scatole. *In campo? Partiamo da dove abbiamo finito ma inizieremo a lavorare su concetti nuovi.* Come una difesa a tre in corsa. Ripartiremo dal centrocampo a tre comunque. Stiamo pensando a qualche modifica. *Kalinic? Ha sbagliato solo una spetto. Aveva la pubalgia. L'errore che ha fatto è che non è stato onesto col CT su questo problema.* Poi è venuta fuori questa problematica. Non è facile allenarlo ma è uno molto sensibile. Sa vivere e comportarsi.* Zaza? Abbiamo già Cutrone con le sue caratteristiche. Ad oggi siamo a posto. Se non esce nessuno i nostri attaccanti saranno questi. Se ci saranno dei cambiamenti in società mi auguro resti Mirabelli? Lavoriamo dalla mattina alla sera e siamo pane al pane e vino al vino. C'è un confronto, ci guardiamo negli occhi. Si fanno le robe per il bene del Milan. Poi si può sbagliare, ma prima di sbagliare ci insultiamo anche in calabrese o in inglese. Fiori al posto di Magni? C'è anche Ragno che ha lavorato con Magni ed ha stessa metodologia. Tutta la gente che è arrivata al Milan conosce questo ambiente. Non ho tempo da perdere per spiegare come funziona. Sanno come funziona e come si deve lavorare. Con Magni perdiamo un grande protagonista. E' stata una scelta sia mia che societaria. Abbiamo scelto un professionista come Fiori per cambiare un pò. Con l'arrivo di Reina avevamo pensato di cambiare un pò. Bacca? Ha un prezzo. La società gli ha dato un prezzo. Se non andrà altrove resterà qui e prenderò in considerazione anche lui. Ma deve farlo con grande impegno. Non voglio sentire discorsi da bischero. Se si allena bene, perchè non prenderlo in considerazione. Se ha bisogno gli faccio anche le coccole. Obiettivo Champions o Europa League? La tranquillità societaria. E' facile dire obiettivo Champions ma se ci penso poi è difficile. Vedremo come andrà, anche il mercato".*.
> 
> ...



Gattuso che dice che ogni tanto lui e Mirabelli si insultano in calabrese. Dai raga, questi ci portano in serie c. Una roba mai vista. Ma andate via tutti, altro che supporto.


----------



## Willy Wonka (9 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> La conferenza di Gattuso e Mirabelli, LIVE. Ecco, di seguito, le parole del tecnico rossonero e del DS.
> 
> Gattuso:"Bisogna guardare al futuro. Abbiamo cambiato poco. Sono sicuro che qualcuno arriverà. Poi lo dirà anche il direttore. Dobbiamo partire con grande entusiasmo. Gli alibi si mettono da parte. Le problematiche ci sono ma dobbiamo guardare avanti. Oggi già grintoso? Il calcio lo so fare solo in un modo. Sono così. Difficilmente posso cambiare. Mi piace stare a contatto coi ragazzi e spronarli. Sono stati 50 giorni non facili per me. Ma ho passato di peggio. Un pò ci sono abituato. Sono sicuro che si può solo migliorare. Ne sono convinto. Ho sentito voci sui giocatori che vogliono andar via. Ad oggi nessuno ha chiesto nulla. Forse i procuratori, ma io non parlo con loro. Partiamo con una base importante. Poi vedremo se questa squadra verrà rafforzata o no. I tifosi dicono che sono io la garanzia? Sento questa pressione. Io da solo posso fare ben poco però. Bisogna dire le cose come stanno. Forse la società che ci rappresenta oggi ha avuto tante problematiche ma non ha mai fatto mancare nulla. A livello strutturale c'è tutto. La squadre è sempre stata bene. Poi quando hai ll presidente che non sta qui tutti i giorni diventa più difficile. Ma noi dovremo onorare questa società. Io ce la metto tutta. In questo mesi c'ho sempre messo la faccia perchè mi sento tutto qui. Per me è un onore. Non mi fa paura, ce la metterà tutta. Io penso che la base è importante però per Fassone e Mirabelli sanno i giocatori che mi piacciono. Le altre squadre si sono rafforzate ma noi partiamo da una base importante. Spero che arriverà qualcuno perchè ce n'è bisogno. *Ma io posso stare anche così. Non c'è problema. *Io ho sempre detto che ci vuole un *attaccante esterno, una mezz'ala con le caratteristiche di Kessie*. Ma non dimentichiamo che abbiamo quattro attaccanti. Se non non esce nessuno non entra nessun altro attaccante e andremo alla ricerca degli altri due ruoli. Cosa mi preoccupa? La paura più grande in questi 50 giorni è stata quella di andare a pizzicare i ragazzi sull'orgoglio, dirgli una parola in più. L'Europa? Se si giocherà bene, altrimenti pazienza. L'abbiamo conquistata sul campo. Da oggi con la testa che il 19 si giocherà l'Europa. Noi dobbiamo pensare che la giocheremo. Poi vedremo cosa deciderà il TAS. *La società che obiettivo mi ha chiesto? Secondo te con tutte le problematiche la società mi ha chiesto un obiettivo? Dopo il 20 maggio ho parlato tutti i giorni con i dirigenti. Poi sono andato in vacanza. Di obiettivi non ho parlato. Ci sono problematiche ancora più importanti. Reina o Donnarumma? Gioca chi sta meglio. Bacca? Se deve restare, deve farlo come dico io non come dice lui. Allenarsi e fare bene. So cosa Cutrone mi può dare. Andrè Silva deve darsi una svegliata. E' un buon giocatore ma non basta quello che ha fatto. Non si sa chi partirà titolare. Lo deciderà il campo. Nella mia testa so quello che possono darmi. Kalinic è quello che si muove meglio, gli altri hanno altre caratteristiche. Halilovic? *Quante mezze punte state vedendo che giocano mezzala in questo mondiale? Lo vedo lì, mezzala. Qualche partita da mezz'ala l'ha fatta pure. E' un ragazzo che se si mette a posto può fare bene. I giocatori che arriveranno devono essere *funzionali che possano garantire un miglioramento. Servono caratteristiche ben precise. Anche umanamente*. Tante volte si trascura il *lato caratteriale*. Per me è molto importante. Non posso perdere tempo anche fuori dal campo. Servono professionisti. Quanta voglia c'è di normalità, di fare l'allenatore e basta? Da quando sono arrivato faccio solo l'allenatore. Da due giorni mi sento molto meglio. Si parla di calcio e si preparano gli allenamenti. Nervosismo e ansie mi passano. Il momento più brutto è stato quando ero da solo. Scaricavo una batteria al giorno a Mirabelli. Gli rompevo le scatole. *In campo? Partiamo da dove abbiamo finito ma inizieremo a lavorare su concetti nuovi.* Come una difesa a tre in corsa. Ripartiremo dal centrocampo a tre comunque. Stiamo pensando a qualche modifica. *Kalinic? Ha sbagliato solo una spetto. Aveva la pubalgia. L'errore che ha fatto è che non è stato onesto col CT su questo problema.* Poi è venuta fuori questa problematica. Non è facile allenarlo ma è uno molto sensibile. Sa vivere e comportarsi.* Zaza? Abbiamo già Cutrone con le sue caratteristiche. Ad oggi siamo a posto. Se non esce nessuno i nostri attaccanti saranno questi. Se ci saranno dei cambiamenti in società mi auguro resti Mirabelli? Lavoriamo dalla mattina alla sera e siamo pane al pane e vino al vino. C'è un confronto, ci guardiamo negli occhi. Si fanno le robe per il bene del Milan. Poi si può sbagliare, ma prima di sbagliare ci insultiamo anche in calabrese o in inglese. Fiori al posto di Magni? C'è anche Ragno che ha lavorato con Magni ed ha stessa metodologia. Tutta la gente che è arrivata al Milan conosce questo ambiente. Non ho tempo da perdere per spiegare come funziona. Sanno come funziona e come si deve lavorare. Con Magni perdiamo un grande protagonista. E' stata una scelta sia mia che societaria. Abbiamo scelto un professionista come Fiori per cambiare un pò. Con l'arrivo di Reina avevamo pensato di cambiare un pò. Bacca? Ha un prezzo. La società gli ha dato un prezzo. Se non andrà altrove resterà qui e prenderò in considerazione anche lui. Ma deve farlo con grande impegno. Non voglio sentire discorsi da bischero. Se si allena bene, perchè non prenderlo in considerazione. Se ha bisogno gli faccio anche le coccole. Obiettivo Champions o Europa League? La tranquillità societaria. E' facile dire obiettivo Champions ma se ci penso poi è difficile. Vedremo come andrà, anche il mercato".*.
> 
> ...



Incredibile non abbia detto che bisogna alzare l'asticella.


----------



## luis4 (9 Luglio 2018)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> no no attenzione.
> 
> io sostengo che Gattuso debba andare via , ma da qui a dire che sia fattibile a stagione oramai iniziata ci passa .
> 
> Sarebbe da incompetenti mandarlo via per prendere chi ? a ritiro iniziato ? non siamo la juve che giocano con il pilota automatico . I nostri hanno bisogno di una guida per non sciogliersi al sole.



a parte che ce qualcuno meglio di gattuso che viene? uscite i nomi.


----------



## PM3 (9 Luglio 2018)

Manue ha scritto:


> Aggiungiamo però che la differenza nelle rose è abissale...



Certo come no, con De Ceglie, Licht, Vucinic, Borriello, Quagliarella... Centrocampo e difesa più forti, ma questa differenza abissale non esiste...


----------



## jacky (9 Luglio 2018)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> no no attenzione.
> 
> io sostengo che Gattuso debba andare via , ma da qui a dire che sia fattibile a stagione oramai iniziata ci passa .
> 
> Sarebbe da incompetenti mandarlo via per prendere chi ? a ritiro iniziato ? non siamo la juve che giocano con il pilota automatico . I nostri hanno bisogno di una guida per non sciogliersi al sole.



Guarda che come ho scritto stamattina da qui a novembre ci sono pochissime gare di campionato.
E con 72-73 punti si entra tranquillamente in Champions.
Alla storia dei cambi in corsa che non servono a niente non crede più nessuno, è pieno di esempi.
Farsi sfuggire ora Conte e poi perdere 5-6 anni dietro a dei tecnici pompati e che non ti portano alcun tipo di risultati per me sarebbe folle.
Le panchine di Inter, Roma, Juventus e Napoli sono solidissime... o lo prendiamo ora o mai più.
Ma se poi non vogliamo neanche provarci a me non cambia nulla.
Fatturavamo 350 milioni, poi 290, poi 240, quest'anno appena sopra i 200... l'anno prossimo saranno 150.
Questo significa morire... andiamo avanti così se vi va bene, dietro a scelte scellerate e senza senso.


----------



## Willy Wonka (9 Luglio 2018)

luis4 ha scritto:


> a parte che ce qualcuno meglio di gattuso che viene? uscite i nomi.



Se vuoi una bandiera c'è Donadoni libero sul mercato, se vuoi un allenatore un po' più esperto ma non bandiera puoi puntare su Gasperini, non penso ti dicano di no. Senza dover scomodare per forza Sarri, Conte o Zidane. Ricordatevi che Gattuso è il 4 allenatore più pagato della serie A. Ripeto, 4 allenatore più pagato della serie A, per due mesi accettabili e figuracce con Verona/Benevento/Juve/Arsenal.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (9 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> La conferenza di Gattuso e Mirabelli, LIVE. Ecco, di seguito, le parole del tecnico rossonero e del DS.
> 
> Gattuso:"Bisogna guardare al futuro. Abbiamo cambiato poco. Sono sicuro che qualcuno arriverà. Poi lo dirà anche il direttore. Dobbiamo partire con grande entusiasmo. Gli alibi si mettono da parte. Le problematiche ci sono ma dobbiamo guardare avanti. Oggi già grintoso? Il calcio lo so fare solo in un modo. Sono così. Difficilmente posso cambiare. Mi piace stare a contatto coi ragazzi e spronarli. Sono stati 50 giorni non facili per me. Ma ho passato di peggio. Un pò ci sono abituato. Sono sicuro che si può solo migliorare. Ne sono convinto. Ho sentito voci sui giocatori che vogliono andar via. Ad oggi nessuno ha chiesto nulla. Forse i procuratori, ma io non parlo con loro. Partiamo con una base importante. Poi vedremo se questa squadra verrà rafforzata o no. I tifosi dicono che sono io la garanzia? Sento questa pressione. Io da solo posso fare ben poco però. Bisogna dire le cose come stanno. Forse la società che ci rappresenta oggi ha avuto tante problematiche ma non ha mai fatto mancare nulla. A livello strutturale c'è tutto. La squadre è sempre stata bene. Poi quando hai ll presidente che non sta qui tutti i giorni diventa più difficile. Ma noi dovremo onorare questa società. Io ce la metto tutta. In questo mesi c'ho sempre messo la faccia perchè mi sento tutto qui. Per me è un onore. Non mi fa paura, ce la metterà tutta. Io penso che la base è importante però per Fassone e Mirabelli sanno i giocatori che mi piacciono. Le altre squadre si sono rafforzate ma noi partiamo da una base importante. Spero che arriverà qualcuno perchè ce n'è bisogno. *Ma io posso stare anche così. Non c'è problema. *Io ho sempre detto che ci vuole un *attaccante esterno, una mezz'ala con le caratteristiche di Kessie*. Ma non dimentichiamo che abbiamo quattro attaccanti. Se non non esce nessuno non entra nessun altro attaccante e andremo alla ricerca degli altri due ruoli. Cosa mi preoccupa? La paura più grande in questi 50 giorni è stata quella di andare a pizzicare i ragazzi sull'orgoglio, dirgli una parola in più. L'Europa? Se si giocherà bene, altrimenti pazienza. L'abbiamo conquistata sul campo. Da oggi con la testa che il 19 si giocherà l'Europa. Noi dobbiamo pensare che la giocheremo. Poi vedremo cosa deciderà il TAS. *La società che obiettivo mi ha chiesto? Secondo te con tutte le problematiche la società mi ha chiesto un obiettivo? Dopo il 20 maggio ho parlato tutti i giorni con i dirigenti. Poi sono andato in vacanza. Di obiettivi non ho parlato. Ci sono problematiche ancora più importanti. Reina o Donnarumma? Gioca chi sta meglio. Bacca? Se deve restare, deve farlo come dico io non come dice lui. Allenarsi e fare bene. So cosa Cutrone mi può dare. Andrè Silva deve darsi una svegliata. E' un buon giocatore ma non basta quello che ha fatto. Non si sa chi partirà titolare. Lo deciderà il campo. Nella mia testa so quello che possono darmi. Kalinic è quello che si muove meglio, gli altri hanno altre caratteristiche. Halilovic? *Quante mezze punte state vedendo che giocano mezzala in questo mondiale? Lo vedo lì, mezzala. Qualche partita da mezz'ala l'ha fatta pure. E' un ragazzo che se si mette a posto può fare bene. I giocatori che arriveranno devono essere *funzionali che possano garantire un miglioramento. Servono caratteristiche ben precise. Anche umanamente*. Tante volte si trascura il *lato caratteriale*. Per me è molto importante. Non posso perdere tempo anche fuori dal campo. Servono professionisti. Quanta voglia c'è di normalità, di fare l'allenatore e basta? Da quando sono arrivato faccio solo l'allenatore. Da due giorni mi sento molto meglio. Si parla di calcio e si preparano gli allenamenti. Nervosismo e ansie mi passano. Il momento più brutto è stato quando ero da solo. Scaricavo una batteria al giorno a Mirabelli. Gli rompevo le scatole. *In campo? Partiamo da dove abbiamo finito ma inizieremo a lavorare su concetti nuovi.* Come una difesa a tre in corsa. Ripartiremo dal centrocampo a tre comunque. Stiamo pensando a qualche modifica. *Kalinic? Ha sbagliato solo una spetto. Aveva la pubalgia. L'errore che ha fatto è che non è stato onesto col CT su questo problema.* Poi è venuta fuori questa problematica. Non è facile allenarlo ma è uno molto sensibile. Sa vivere e comportarsi.* Zaza? Abbiamo già Cutrone con le sue caratteristiche. Ad oggi siamo a posto. Se non esce nessuno i nostri attaccanti saranno questi. Se ci saranno dei cambiamenti in società mi auguro resti Mirabelli? Lavoriamo dalla mattina alla sera e siamo pane al pane e vino al vino. C'è un confronto, ci guardiamo negli occhi. Si fanno le robe per il bene del Milan. Poi si può sbagliare, ma prima di sbagliare ci insultiamo anche in calabrese o in inglese. Fiori al posto di Magni? C'è anche Ragno che ha lavorato con Magni ed ha stessa metodologia. Tutta la gente che è arrivata al Milan conosce questo ambiente. Non ho tempo da perdere per spiegare come funziona. Sanno come funziona e come si deve lavorare. Con Magni perdiamo un grande protagonista. E' stata una scelta sia mia che societaria. Abbiamo scelto un professionista come Fiori per cambiare un pò. Con l'arrivo di Reina avevamo pensato di cambiare un pò. Bacca? Ha un prezzo. La società gli ha dato un prezzo. Se non andrà altrove resterà qui e prenderò in considerazione anche lui. Ma deve farlo con grande impegno. Non voglio sentire discorsi da bischero. Se si allena bene, perchè non prenderlo in considerazione. Se ha bisogno gli faccio anche le coccole. Obiettivo Champions o Europa League? La tranquillità societaria. E' facile dire obiettivo Champions ma se ci penso poi è difficile. Vedremo come andrà, anche il mercato".*.
> 
> ...



Brutta brutta conferenza, con pessime dichiarazioni.

Purtroppo la trasformazione di Gattuso in Inzaghi/Brocchi, a livello comunicativo, è stata completata. All'inizio non avrebbe mai rilasciato dichiarazioni del genere.
Ora è proprio evidentissimo e lapalissiano il legame "zerbino" con Mirabelli.


----------



## Manue (9 Luglio 2018)

PM3 ha scritto:


> Certo come no, con De Ceglie, Licht, Vucinic, Borriello, Quagliarella... Centrocampo e difesa più forti, ma questa differenza abissale non esiste...



Beh dai, 
nel reparto difensivo erano tutt'altro...
avevano 3 campioni del mondo, Buffon Barzagli e Pirlo... mettici Vidal, Vucinic che girava bene...
in difesa solidi...Lich che spingeva piu di ogni nostro terzino destro.

Merito alla rosa, e merito a Conte, allenatore che vorrei al milan


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (9 Luglio 2018)

Manue ha scritto:


> Beh dai,
> nel reparto difensivo erano tutt'altro...
> avevano 3 campioni del mondo, Buffon Barzagli e Pirlo... mettici Vidal, Vucinic che girava bene...
> in difesa solidi...Lich che spingeva piu di ogni nostro terzino destro.
> ...



poi anche in quei tempi c'era la carta antirosso 
ma almeno Conte aveva la decenza di sostituire Lichsteiner subito dopo 

7 anni di ladrate


----------



## Devil man (9 Luglio 2018)

pure l'Empoli si sta muovendo meglio di noi sul mercato hanno preso Antonino La Gumina a 9M  un giocatore che sinceramente non mi dispiaceva vederlo giocare da noi...


----------



## PM3 (9 Luglio 2018)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Se vuoi una bandiera c'è Donadoni libero sul mercato, se vuoi un allenatore un po' più esperto ma non bandiera puoi puntare su Gasperini, non penso ti dicano di no. Senza dover scomodare per forza Sarri, Conte o Zidane. Ricordatevi che Gattuso è il 4 allenatore più pagato della serie A. Ripeto, 4 allenatore più pagato della serie A, per due mesi accettabili e figuracce con Verona/Benevento/Juve/Arsenal.



100 volte meglio Gattuso di Gasperini e Donadoni.


----------



## luis4 (9 Luglio 2018)

PM3 ha scritto:


> 100 volte meglio Gattuso di Gasperini e Donadoni.



.


----------



## Tizio (9 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> .



Ciao Admin, perchè fai sempre questi messaggi vuoti?


----------



## Milanforever26 (9 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> La conferenza di Gattuso e Mirabelli, LIVE. Ecco, di seguito, le parole del tecnico rossonero e del DS.
> 
> Gattuso:"Bisogna guardare al futuro. Abbiamo cambiato poco. Sono sicuro che qualcuno arriverà. Poi lo dirà anche il direttore. Dobbiamo partire con grande entusiasmo. Gli alibi si mettono da parte. Le problematiche ci sono ma dobbiamo guardare avanti. Oggi già grintoso? Il calcio lo so fare solo in un modo. Sono così. Difficilmente posso cambiare. Mi piace stare a contatto coi ragazzi e spronarli. Sono stati 50 giorni non facili per me. Ma ho passato di peggio. Un pò ci sono abituato. Sono sicuro che si può solo migliorare. Ne sono convinto. Ho sentito voci sui giocatori che vogliono andar via. Ad oggi nessuno ha chiesto nulla. Forse i procuratori, ma io non parlo con loro. Partiamo con una base importante. Poi vedremo se questa squadra verrà rafforzata o no. I tifosi dicono che sono io la garanzia? Sento questa pressione. Io da solo posso fare ben poco però. Bisogna dire le cose come stanno. Forse la società che ci rappresenta oggi ha avuto tante problematiche ma non ha mai fatto mancare nulla. A livello strutturale c'è tutto. La squadre è sempre stata bene. Poi quando hai ll presidente che non sta qui tutti i giorni diventa più difficile. Ma noi dovremo onorare questa società. Io ce la metto tutta. In questo mesi c'ho sempre messo la faccia perchè mi sento tutto qui. Per me è un onore. Non mi fa paura, ce la metterà tutta. Io penso che la base è importante però per Fassone e Mirabelli sanno i giocatori che mi piacciono. Le altre squadre si sono rafforzate ma noi partiamo da una base importante. Spero che arriverà qualcuno perchè ce n'è bisogno. *Ma io posso stare anche così. Non c'è problema. *Io ho sempre detto che ci vuole un *attaccante esterno, una mezz'ala con le caratteristiche di Kessie*. Ma non dimentichiamo che abbiamo quattro attaccanti. Se non non esce nessuno non entra nessun altro attaccante e andremo alla ricerca degli altri due ruoli. Cosa mi preoccupa? La paura più grande in questi 50 giorni è stata quella di andare a pizzicare i ragazzi sull'orgoglio, dirgli una parola in più. L'Europa? Se si giocherà bene, altrimenti pazienza. L'abbiamo conquistata sul campo. Da oggi con la testa che il 19 si giocherà l'Europa. Noi dobbiamo pensare che la giocheremo. Poi vedremo cosa deciderà il TAS. *La società che obiettivo mi ha chiesto? Secondo te con tutte le problematiche la società mi ha chiesto un obiettivo? Dopo il 20 maggio ho parlato tutti i giorni con i dirigenti. Poi sono andato in vacanza. Di obiettivi non ho parlato. Ci sono problematiche ancora più importanti. Reina o Donnarumma? Gioca chi sta meglio. Bacca? Se deve restare, deve farlo come dico io non come dice lui. Allenarsi e fare bene. So cosa Cutrone mi può dare. Andrè Silva deve darsi una svegliata. E' un buon giocatore ma non basta quello che ha fatto. Non si sa chi partirà titolare. Lo deciderà il campo. Nella mia testa so quello che possono darmi. Kalinic è quello che si muove meglio, gli altri hanno altre caratteristiche. Halilovic? *Quante mezze punte state vedendo che giocano mezzala in questo mondiale? Lo vedo lì, mezzala. Qualche partita da mezz'ala l'ha fatta pure. E' un ragazzo che se si mette a posto può fare bene. I giocatori che arriveranno devono essere *funzionali che possano garantire un miglioramento. Servono caratteristiche ben precise. Anche umanamente*. Tante volte si trascura il *lato caratteriale*. Per me è molto importante. Non posso perdere tempo anche fuori dal campo. Servono professionisti. Quanta voglia c'è di normalità, di fare l'allenatore e basta? Da quando sono arrivato faccio solo l'allenatore. Da due giorni mi sento molto meglio. Si parla di calcio e si preparano gli allenamenti. Nervosismo e ansie mi passano. Il momento più brutto è stato quando ero da solo. Scaricavo una batteria al giorno a Mirabelli. Gli rompevo le scatole. *In campo? Partiamo da dove abbiamo finito ma inizieremo a lavorare su concetti nuovi.* Come una difesa a tre in corsa. Ripartiremo dal centrocampo a tre comunque. Stiamo pensando a qualche modifica. *Kalinic? Ha sbagliato solo una spetto. Aveva la pubalgia. L'errore che ha fatto è che non è stato onesto col CT su questo problema.* Poi è venuta fuori questa problematica. Non è facile allenarlo ma è uno molto sensibile. Sa vivere e comportarsi.* Zaza? Abbiamo già Cutrone con le sue caratteristiche. Ad oggi siamo a posto. Se non esce nessuno i nostri attaccanti saranno questi. Se ci saranno dei cambiamenti in società mi auguro resti Mirabelli? Lavoriamo dalla mattina alla sera e siamo pane al pane e vino al vino. C'è un confronto, ci guardiamo negli occhi. Si fanno le robe per il bene del Milan. Poi si può sbagliare, ma prima di sbagliare ci insultiamo anche in calabrese o in inglese. Fiori al posto di Magni? C'è anche Ragno che ha lavorato con Magni ed ha stessa metodologia. Tutta la gente che è arrivata al Milan conosce questo ambiente. Non ho tempo da perdere per spiegare come funziona. Sanno come funziona e come si deve lavorare. Con Magni perdiamo un grande protagonista. E' stata una scelta sia mia che societaria. Abbiamo scelto un professionista come Fiori per cambiare un pò. Con l'arrivo di Reina avevamo pensato di cambiare un pò. Bacca? Ha un prezzo. La società gli ha dato un prezzo. Se non andrà altrove resterà qui e prenderò in considerazione anche lui. Ma deve farlo con grande impegno. Non voglio sentire discorsi da bischero. Se si allena bene, perchè non prenderlo in considerazione. Se ha bisogno gli faccio anche le coccole. Obiettivo Champions o Europa League? La tranquillità societaria. E' facile dire obiettivo Champions ma se ci penso poi è difficile. Vedremo come andrà, anche il mercato".*.
> 
> ...



Certo che cominciare la stagione così è davvero mortificante...


----------



## Ragnet_7 (9 Luglio 2018)

Pessima conferenza, ma si sapeva. La faccia di Rino cmq dice tutto. Vederlo così abbattuto mi fa male.


----------



## Tell93 (9 Luglio 2018)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> no no attenzione.
> 
> io sostengo che Gattuso debba andare via , ma da qui a dire che sia fattibile a stagione oramai iniziata ci passa .
> 
> Sarebbe da incompetenti mandarlo via per prendere chi ? a ritiro iniziato ? non siamo la juve che giocano con il pilota automatico . I nostri hanno bisogno di una guida per non sciogliersi al sole.



Ma per quale motivo Gattuso dovrebbe andar via?


----------



## Boomer (9 Luglio 2018)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Se vuoi una bandiera c'è Donadoni libero sul mercato, se vuoi un allenatore un po' più esperto ma non bandiera puoi puntare su Gasperini, non penso ti dicano di no. Senza dover scomodare per forza Sarri, Conte o Zidane. Ricordatevi che Gattuso è il 4 allenatore più pagato della serie A. Ripeto, 4 allenatore più pagato della serie A, per due mesi accettabili e figuracce con Verona/Benevento/Juve/Arsenal.



Donadoni è uno dei peggiori allenatori a livello di carisma / comunicazione. Avuto a Bologna 3 anni e lo odia chiunque.

Concordo che lo stipendio di Gattuso sia insensato.


----------



## Jino (9 Luglio 2018)

Ragazzi miei, sarà una stagione durissima, durissima.

Già stanno tutti mettendo le mani avanti. 

C'è solo una speranza, solo una, che Gattuso riesca veramente a toccare le corde giuste e toccare l'orgoglio di questo gruppo a cui è stata portata via l'Europa conquistata sul campo, la rabbia di veder tutti sbeffeggiati sui giornali ogni santo giorno...solo una stagione di grandissimo orgoglio, amor proprio e senso di appartenenza può portare grandi risultati.


----------



## Davidoff (9 Luglio 2018)

Jino ha scritto:


> Ragazzi miei, sarà una stagione durissima, durissima.
> 
> Già stanno tutti mettendo le mani avanti.
> 
> C'è solo una speranza, solo una, che Gattuso riesca veramente a toccare le corde giuste e toccare l'orgoglio di questo gruppo a cui è stata portata via l'Europa conquistata sul campo, la rabbia di veder tutti sbeffeggiati sui giornali ogni santo giorno...solo una stagione di grandissimo orgoglio, amor proprio e senso di appartenenza può portare grandi risultati.



L'unica speranza di dare un senso alla stagione sarebbe trovare subito un nuovo proprietario definitivo e, con la società finalmente stabile, ingaggiare Conte. In qualsiasi altro caso ci aspetta una stagione da metà classifica con infinite voci su possibili nuovi acquirenti e giocatori che vogliono andarsene. Non ho vissuto gli anni del Milan in B ma mai come in questo momento sento che siamo sportivamente morti.


----------



## Jino (9 Luglio 2018)

Davidoff ha scritto:


> L'unica speranza di dare un senso alla stagione sarebbe trovare subito un nuovo proprietario definitivo e, con la società finalmente stabile, ingaggiare Conte. In qualsiasi altro caso ci aspetta una stagione da metà classifica con infinite voci su possibili nuovi acquirenti e giocatori che vogliono andarsene. Non ho vissuto gli anni del Milan in B ma mai come in questo momento sento che siamo sportivamente morti.



Anche se arrivasse domani una nuova proprietà uno come Conte per quest'anno te lo scordi. 

E' un tecnico nel pieno della carriera, non si va a buttare in un buco nero. Tecnici di questo livello pretendono: programmazione, serietà, investimenti, chiarezza.

Noi non possiamo dare niente di tutto ciò. Gattuso è li per amore verso questi colori e perchè il suo curriculum è zero.


----------



## Ecthelion (9 Luglio 2018)

Jino ha scritto:


> Ragazzi miei, sarà una stagione durissima, durissima.
> 
> Già stanno tutti mettendo le mani avanti.
> 
> C'è solo una speranza, solo una, che Gattuso riesca veramente a toccare le corde giuste e toccare l'orgoglio di questo gruppo a cui è stata portata via l'Europa conquistata sul campo, la rabbia di veder tutti sbeffeggiati sui giornali ogni santo giorno...solo una stagione di grandissimo orgoglio, amor proprio e senso di appartenenza può portare grandi risultati.



Dal punto di vista delle motivazioni è proprio l'unica speranza, sono d'accordo con te. Resta purtroppo che, a mio parere, Gattuso non può allenare a questi livelli. Non ci siamo proprio. Non è in categoria.


----------



## Old.Memories.73 (9 Luglio 2018)

Jino ha scritto:


> Ragazzi miei, sarà una stagione durissima, durissima.
> 
> Già stanno tutti mettendo le mani avanti.
> 
> C'è solo una speranza, solo una, che Gattuso riesca veramente a toccare le corde giuste e toccare l'orgoglio di questo gruppo a cui è stata portata via l'Europa conquistata sul campo, la rabbia di veder tutti sbeffeggiati sui giornali ogni santo giorno...solo una stagione di grandissimo orgoglio, amor proprio e senso di appartenenza può portare grandi risultati.


Concordo pienamente...
Come ampiamente prevedibile la prossima sarà una stagione difficile e complicata...
Non abbiamo una proprietà solida alle spalle e non ci sono capitali da investire per migliorare la rosa...
In più bisogna dare un senso alla stagione ''inventando'' obbiettivi...
Su questo ultimo punto Gattuso può fare molto come scritto nel quotato...
Per questo Rino avrà tutto il mio appoggio...se non è all'altezza di allenare il Milan voglio che sia il campo a farmelo capire e non i sogni che immancabilmente si infrangono contro la barriera della realtà...


----------



## Chrissonero (9 Luglio 2018)

Ragnet_7 ha scritto:


> Pessima conferenza, ma si sapeva. La faccia di Rino cmq dice tutto. Vederlo così abbattuto mi fa male.



Peccato davero, non ho visto la conferenza ma conosco bene a Rino.


----------



## Djici (9 Luglio 2018)

Che conferenza... sono senza parole.
Pure loro non riescono a nascondere che siamo in una melma assoluta...

Tristezza infinita.


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (9 Luglio 2018)

C'era bisogno di fare sta conferenza? E' chiaro che sarebbe stata controproducente.


----------



## Garrincha (10 Luglio 2018)

Quando il Milan sarà quint'ultimo a novembre e avrà perso col Frosinone e Parma spero per allora che la farsa da propaganda becera del terzo posto con Gattuso sia accantonata definitivamente.


Preferirei che la rosa invece di essere la più giovane in Italia e terza in Europa fosse quarta decima rispettivamente come qualità, ho questa assurda convinzione che un giocatore mediocre a 18 anni rimanga un giocatore mediocre a prescindere

Ve ne sarebbero tanti di scivoloni sconfortanti ma lasciamo perdere


----------



## dottor Totem (10 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> La conferenza di Gattuso e Mirabelli, LIVE. Ecco, di seguito, le parole del tecnico rossonero e del DS.
> 
> Gattuso:"Bisogna guardare al futuro. Abbiamo cambiato poco. Sono sicuro che qualcuno arriverà. Poi lo dirà anche il direttore. Dobbiamo partire con grande entusiasmo. Gli alibi si mettono da parte. Le problematiche ci sono ma dobbiamo guardare avanti. Oggi già grintoso? Il calcio lo so fare solo in un modo. Sono così. Difficilmente posso cambiare. Mi piace stare a contatto coi ragazzi e spronarli. Sono stati 50 giorni non facili per me. Ma ho passato di peggio. Un pò ci sono abituato. Sono sicuro che si può solo migliorare. Ne sono convinto. Ho sentito voci sui giocatori che vogliono andar via. Ad oggi nessuno ha chiesto nulla. Forse i procuratori, ma io non parlo con loro. Partiamo con una base importante. Poi vedremo se questa squadra verrà rafforzata o no. I tifosi dicono che sono io la garanzia? Sento questa pressione. Io da solo posso fare ben poco però. Bisogna dire le cose come stanno. Forse la società che ci rappresenta oggi ha avuto tante problematiche ma non ha mai fatto mancare nulla. A livello strutturale c'è tutto. La squadre è sempre stata bene. Poi quando hai ll presidente che non sta qui tutti i giorni diventa più difficile. Ma noi dovremo onorare questa società. Io ce la metto tutta. In questo mesi c'ho sempre messo la faccia perchè mi sento tutto qui. Per me è un onore. Non mi fa paura, ce la metterà tutta. Io penso che la base è importante però per Fassone e Mirabelli sanno i giocatori che mi piacciono. Le altre squadre si sono rafforzate ma noi partiamo da una base importante. Spero che arriverà qualcuno perchè ce n'è bisogno. *Ma io posso stare anche così. Non c'è problema. *Io ho sempre detto che ci vuole un *attaccante esterno, una mezz'ala con le caratteristiche di Kessie*. Ma non dimentichiamo che abbiamo quattro attaccanti. Se non non esce nessuno non entra nessun altro attaccante e andremo alla ricerca degli altri due ruoli. Cosa mi preoccupa? La paura più grande in questi 50 giorni è stata quella di andare a pizzicare i ragazzi sull'orgoglio, dirgli una parola in più. L'Europa? Se si giocherà bene, altrimenti pazienza. L'abbiamo conquistata sul campo. Da oggi con la testa che il 19 si giocherà l'Europa. Noi dobbiamo pensare che la giocheremo. Poi vedremo cosa deciderà il TAS. *La società che obiettivo mi ha chiesto? Secondo te con tutte le problematiche la società mi ha chiesto un obiettivo? Dopo il 20 maggio ho parlato tutti i giorni con i dirigenti. Poi sono andato in vacanza. Di obiettivi non ho parlato. Ci sono problematiche ancora più importanti. Reina o Donnarumma? Gioca chi sta meglio. Bacca? Se deve restare, deve farlo come dico io non come dice lui. Allenarsi e fare bene. So cosa Cutrone mi può dare. Andrè Silva deve darsi una svegliata. E' un buon giocatore ma non basta quello che ha fatto. Non si sa chi partirà titolare. Lo deciderà il campo. Nella mia testa so quello che possono darmi. Kalinic è quello che si muove meglio, gli altri hanno altre caratteristiche. Halilovic? *Quante mezze punte state vedendo che giocano mezzala in questo mondiale? Lo vedo lì, mezzala. Qualche partita da mezz'ala l'ha fatta pure. E' un ragazzo che se si mette a posto può fare bene. I giocatori che arriveranno devono essere *funzionali che possano garantire un miglioramento. Servono caratteristiche ben precise. Anche umanamente*. Tante volte si trascura il *lato caratteriale*. Per me è molto importante. Non posso perdere tempo anche fuori dal campo. Servono professionisti. Quanta voglia c'è di normalità, di fare l'allenatore e basta? Da quando sono arrivato faccio solo l'allenatore. Da due giorni mi sento molto meglio. Si parla di calcio e si preparano gli allenamenti. Nervosismo e ansie mi passano. Il momento più brutto è stato quando ero da solo. Scaricavo una batteria al giorno a Mirabelli. Gli rompevo le scatole. *In campo? Partiamo da dove abbiamo finito ma inizieremo a lavorare su concetti nuovi.* Come una difesa a tre in corsa. Ripartiremo dal centrocampo a tre comunque. Stiamo pensando a qualche modifica. *Kalinic? Ha sbagliato solo una spetto. Aveva la pubalgia. L'errore che ha fatto è che non è stato onesto col CT su questo problema.* Poi è venuta fuori questa problematica. Non è facile allenarlo ma è uno molto sensibile. Sa vivere e comportarsi.* Zaza? Abbiamo già Cutrone con le sue caratteristiche. Ad oggi siamo a posto. Se non esce nessuno i nostri attaccanti saranno questi. Se ci saranno dei cambiamenti in società mi auguro resti Mirabelli? Lavoriamo dalla mattina alla sera e siamo pane al pane e vino al vino. C'è un confronto, ci guardiamo negli occhi. Si fanno le robe per il bene del Milan. Poi si può sbagliare, ma prima di sbagliare ci insultiamo anche in calabrese o in inglese. Fiori al posto di Magni? C'è anche Ragno che ha lavorato con Magni ed ha stessa metodologia. Tutta la gente che è arrivata al Milan conosce questo ambiente. Non ho tempo da perdere per spiegare come funziona. Sanno come funziona e come si deve lavorare. Con Magni perdiamo un grande protagonista. E' stata una scelta sia mia che societaria. Abbiamo scelto un professionista come Fiori per cambiare un pò. Con l'arrivo di Reina avevamo pensato di cambiare un pò. Bacca? Ha un prezzo. La società gli ha dato un prezzo. Se non andrà altrove resterà qui e prenderò in considerazione anche lui. Ma deve farlo con grande impegno. Non voglio sentire discorsi da bischero. Se si allena bene, perchè non prenderlo in considerazione. Se ha bisogno gli faccio anche le coccole. Obiettivo Champions o Europa League? La tranquillità societaria. E' facile dire obiettivo Champions ma se ci penso poi è difficile. Vedremo come andrà, anche il mercato".*.
> 
> ...



Anch'io non ero d'accordo con la scelta di Gattuso alla guida della prima squadra ma trasformarlo in capro espiatorio ce ne vuole. Ad oggi l'unica scelta positiva per la squadra.

Io lo ripeto, cambiare oggi sarebbe giusto e doveroso ma con gente già preparata a vincere. Servono curriculum prima che nomi altrimenti commettiamo gli stessi errori ogni anno.


----------

